# Domanda ...



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

salve secondo voi quanto è importante non cedere fisicamente a un uomo al 2 o al 3 appuntamento... se si vuole avere una storia seria ? 
ovvero quali sono i comportamenti da adottare per capire se fa davvero o no??
perchè quando c'è quella chimica.... quell'attrazione fisica.... e dura resistere.... e c'è chi dice che non è il farlo o no che implica nella riuscita di un rapporto... 
qualcuno mi sa dare un parere??? 
grazie M.


----------



## Hellseven (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> salve secondo voi quanto è importante non cedere fisicamente a un uomo al 2 o al 3 appuntamento... se si vuole avere una storia seria ?
> ovvero quali sono i comportamenti da adottare per capire se fa davvero o no??
> perchè quando c'è quella chimica.... quell'attrazione fisica.... e dura resistere.... e c'è chi dice che non è il farlo o no che implica nella riuscita di un rapporto...
> qualcuno mi sa dare un parere???
> grazie M.


devi resistere sino al matrimonio. E' scritto nelle sacre scritture, credo.


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> devi resistere sino al matrimonio. E' scritto nelle sacre scritture, credo.




dai nel senso frequenti uno e ti piace... e giusto farci l'amore o ti può reputare uan poco di buono?? e magari alsciare perdere.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> dai nel senso frequenti uno e ti piace... e giusto farci l'amore o ti può reputare uan poco di buono?? e magari alsciare perdere.


Ma vedi che se ti ci butti addosso sicuro non si scansa.


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> dai nel senso frequenti uno e ti piace... e giusto farci l'amore o ti può reputare uan poco di buono?? e magari alsciare perdere.


sinceramente?



se non la dai subito, pensa che tu sia una che se la tira, si scassa e se ne va.
se invece la dai già al secondo giorno, pensa che sei una puttana e quindi non sei fatta per lui, si scassa e se ne va.

ti sono stato d'aiuto?


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sinceramente?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in ogni caso che bisogna fare??' alla fne nn è che la si da subito...ma amagari quella persona ti piace... e tu piaci a lui...


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vedi che se ti ci butti addosso sicuro non si scansa.


lo so... nessun uomo si scansa... 
ma se c'è quell'attrazzione fiisica che si fa?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> salve secondo voi quanto è importante non cedere fisicamente a un uomo al 2 o al 3 appuntamento... se si vuole avere una storia seria ?
> ovvero quali sono i comportamenti da adottare per capire se fa davvero o no??
> perchè quando c'è quella chimica.... quell'attrazione fisica.... e dura resistere.... e c'è chi dice che non è il farlo o no che implica nella riuscita di un rapporto...
> qualcuno mi sa dare un parere???
> grazie M.


Quindi parti dal presupposto che prima di concederti a un uomo devi essere sicura che per lui è una cosa seria?
Il sesso come concessione?

Non so risponderti non riesco a vedere il sesso così
Se arrivo a pensare di voler andare a letto con un uomo perchè mi interessa e mi attrae non mi preoccupo di cosa pensa di me. Mi preoccupo di starci bebe e che lui stia bene con me


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi parti dal presupposto che prima di concederti a un uomo devi essere sicura che per lui è una cosa seria?
> Il sesso come concessione?
> 
> Non so risponderti non riesco a vedere il sesso così
> Se arrivo a pensare di voler andare a letto con un uomo perchè mi interessa e mi attrae non mi preoccupo di cosa pensa di me. Mi preoccupo di starci bebe e che lui stia bene con me



io ti farei santa subito.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> lo so... nessun uomo si scansa...
> ma se c'è quell'attrazzione fiisica che si fa?


Se lui sa che sei sposata con due figli e ancora non scappa o ha intenzioni serie (...) o vuole solo scopare. Se è vera la prima ipotesi se ti va puoi scoparlo anche subito che quello non scappa di certo via dopo, se è vera la seconda quello scappa via a prescindere se lo scopi o meno. Quindi.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> salve secondo voi quanto è importante non cedere fisicamente a un uomo al 2 o al 3 appuntamento... se si vuole avere una storia seria ?
> ovvero quali sono i comportamenti da adottare per capire se fa davvero o no??
> perchè quando c'è quella chimica.... quell'attrazione fisica.... e dura resistere.... e c'è chi dice che non è il farlo o no che implica nella riuscita di un rapporto...
> qualcuno mi sa dare un parere???
> grazie M.


Ma non si tratta di una cosa che cedi
è una cosa che deve piacere a tutti e due ...
non è importante...
Però più aspetti e più dura la storia più ti corteggia più è carino con te più tutto ...


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

però a volte vi fate domande della minchia, proprio così. e scusate il termine.

cioè gli e la dò non gli e la dò. ma si può?


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi parti dal presupposto che prima di concederti a un uomo devi essere sicura che per lui è una cosa seria?
> Il sesso come concessione?
> 
> Non so risponderti non riesco a vedere il sesso così
> Se arrivo a pensare di voler andare a letto con un uomo perchè mi interessa e mi attrae non mi preoccupo di cosa pensa di me. Mi preoccupo di starci bebe e che lui stia bene con me


si ma se vedi che quella persona potrebbe avere un minimo di interesse... e mi vede che comunque ci vado a letto senza conoscerlo...magari pensa questa ci sta con me e potrebbe starci con chiunque no???


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non si tratta di una cosa che cedi
> è una cosa che deve piacere a tutti e due ...
> non è importante...
> *Però più aspetti e più dura la storia più ti corteggia più è carino con te più tutto *...


Invece se gliela dai la prima sera sparisce?
Se non era interessato probabilmente. Ma mi domando che senso abbia desiderare un uomo e tenerlo legato a se sapendo che sta lì solo perchè ancora non l'ha avuta


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non si tratta di una cosa che cedi
> è una cosa che deve piacere a tutti e due ...
> non è importante...
> Però più aspetti e più dura la storia più ti corteggia più è carino con te più tutto ...


ci sono stati uomini che haanno corteggiato anche solo per arrivare a scopare


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> però a volte vi fate domande della minchia, proprio così. e scusate il termine.
> 
> cioè gli e la dò non gli e la dò. ma si può?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non si tratta di una cosa che cedi
> è una cosa che deve piacere a tutti e due ...
> non è importante...
> *Però più aspetti e più dura la storia più ti corteggia più è carino con te più tutto *...


Sono per la non violenza sulle donne ma ti tirerei una testata sul setto nasale. Scusa.


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece se gliela dai la prima sera sparisce?
> Se non era interessato probabilmente. Ma mi domando che senso abbia desiderare un uomo e tenerlo legato a se sapendo che sta lì solo perchè ancora non l'ha avuta


io mi chiedevo solo come si fa a capire se uan persona vuole una sola cosa....


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece se gliela dai la prima sera sparisce?
> Se non era interessato probabilmente. Ma mi domando che senso abbia desiderare un uomo e tenerlo legato a se sapendo che sta lì solo perchè ancora non l'ha avuta


Farfy ci''fidanziamo''????? da giorni condivido e approvo quello che scrivi...mai successo..

Stra d'accordo anche qua'..


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono per la non violenza sulle donne ma ti tirerei una testata sul setto nasale. Scusa.


xkè??????????dai


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece se gliela dai la prima sera sparisce?
> Se non era interessato probabilmente. Ma mi domando che senso abbia desiderare un uomo e tenerlo legato a se sapendo che sta lì solo perchè ancora non l'ha avuta


forse non mi sono spegata bene ...
ci sono uomini che spariscono altri rimangono e altri ancora  sei tu a voler farli sparire...


Non ha senso infatti anche perchè io non me la sono mai tenuta come una cosa preziosa o che ho solo io,e non volevo intendere questo...
quello che intendevo è che prima il corteggiamento è più corteggioso dopo una volta che ci si è esplorati 
la cosa diventa più di routine ...
non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi neanche questa volta


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono per la non violenza sulle donne ma ti tirerei una testata sul setto nasale. Scusa.



Figo!!
o togo!!
mi faresti innamorare..


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ci sono stati uomini che haanno corteggiato anche solo per arrivare a scopare


infatti era più questo che intendevo:up:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> dai nel senso frequenti uno e ti piace... e giusto farci l'amore o ti può reputare uan poco di buono?? e magari alsciare perdere.



Farsi esperienze credo sia una cosa giustissima, serve per conoscersi e conoscere, si spera alla fine per un'unico scopo, la coppia.

Se per farsi esperienze significa scopare la persona che conosci dopo poco tempo cioè, che ne so sei mesi un anno, bho! sono troppo vecchio per dare dei tempi, comunque se ci scopiamo qualcuno/a troppo spesso, e nel tempo continuiamo, bhe a sto punto non è conoscenza e conoscenza, è soltanto voglia di scopare cambiando abitualmente partner.


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> infatti era più questo che intendevo:up:


e questa cosa fa una rabbia .................................. 
ma xkè sarebbe più facile dire ti voglio solo per scopare..... nn sarebbe più facile???:up:


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> e questa cosa fa una rabbia ..................................
> ma xkè sarebbe più facile dire ti voglio solo per scopare..... nn sarebbe più facile???:up:



perchè tu ci staresti o lo manderesti a cagare?


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farsi esperienze credo sia una cosa giustissima, serve per conoscersi e conoscere, si spera alla fine per un'unico scopo, la coppia.
> 
> Se per farsi esperienze significa scopare la persona che conosci dopo poco tempo cioè, che ne so sei mesi un anno, bho! sono troppo vecchio per dare dei tempi, comunque se ci scopiamo qualcuno/a troppo spesso, e nel tempo continuiamo, bhe a sto punto non è conoscenza e conoscenza, è soltanto voglia di scopare cambiando abitualmente partner.


nn ti ho capito...


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> infatti era più questo che intendevo:up:


Si ma che ragionamento è? La routine casomai se arriva arriva dopo un bel po', eventualmente. Non è che più a lungo lo tieni sulla corda più carino rimane con te, uno dovrebbe essere carino sempre. Cioè, dovrebbe "corteggiare" tutto il rapporto.


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perchè tu ci staresti o lo manderesti a cagare?


dipende da com'è quella persona per me... mi e capitato di essere coinvolta sentimentalmente...e altre volte di nn esserlo stata ma poi mi sono sentita vuota.... 
solo che quando mi infatuo di un uomo a lui di me nn frega nulla
se nn mi infatuo io nn so mai quello che prova lui..e tutto così complicato... 

capito solo uomini che hanno avuto esperienze negative con le donne...


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2013)

Farfy rispondi anche per me che tanto io avrei scritto le stesse cose


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io mi chiedevo solo come si fa a capire se uan persona vuole una sola cosa....


Ma io non capisco perchè lo vuoi sapere
e' come dire: quell'uomo mi piace, mi attrae, mi interessa ma non vado a letto con lui finchè non sono sicura che mi sposa
Capisci che è assurdo?


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> dipende da com'è quella persona per me... mi e capitato di essere coinvolta sentimentalmente...e altre volte di nn esserlo stata ma poi mi sono sentita vuota....
> solo che quando mi infatuo di un uomo a lui di me nn frega nulla
> se nn mi infatuo io nn so mai quello che prova lui..e tutto così complicato...
> 
> capito solo uomini che hanno avuto esperienze negative con le donne...



con che frequenza ti infatui?


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si ma che ragionamento è? La routine casomai se arriva arriva dopo un bel po', eventualmente. Non è che più a lungo lo tieni sulla corda più carino rimane con te, uno dovrebbe essere carino sempre. Cioè, dovrebbe "corteggiare" tutto il rapporto.


quello che dico ank io...


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> dipende da com'è quella persona per me... mi e capitato di essere coinvolta sentimentalmente...e altre volte di nn esserlo stata ma poi mi sono sentita vuota....
> solo che quando mi infatuo di un uomo a lui di me nn frega nulla
> se nn mi infatuo io nn so mai quello che prova lui..e tutto così complicato...
> 
> ...


povere creature


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco perchè lo vuoi sapere
> e' come dire: quell'uomo mi piace, mi attrae, mi interessa ma non vado a letto con lui finchè non sono sicura che mi sposa
> Capisci che è assurdo?


nn sposare ma magari nn voglio che pensi che vadoa letto con tutti gli uomini


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn sposare ma magari nn voglio che pensi che vadoa letto con tutti gli uomini


Maya... ma ti stai riferendo ad un ipotetico uomo immaginario... o al 44enne? O a una new entry?


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> povere creature


quali creature???


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> salve secondo voi quanto è importante non cedere fisicamente a un uomo al 2 o al 3 appuntamento... se si vuole avere una storia seria ?
> ovvero quali sono i comportamenti da adottare per capire se fa davvero o no??
> perchè quando c'è quella chimica.... quell'attrazione fisica.... e dura resistere.... e c'è chi dice che non è il farlo o no che implica nella riuscita di un rapporto...
> qualcuno mi sa dare un parere???
> grazie M.


Io credo che tu debba fermarti un pochino.

Non credo tu possa riuscire ad avere il controllo della situazione. Lui ha più esperienza di te, più di te sa quello che vuole. Se vi mettete a fare il tiro della fune, vince lui ne sono certo. Che poi non ho ancora capito bene cosa ti aspetti per il futuro.

Rallenta, non è che devi fare a meno del 44enne. Nula toglie che puoi viverla questa storia mentre col tempo il tutto ti apparirà un po' più chiaro.


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> con che frequenza ti infatui?


stavolta nn mi sono infatuata ...ma il soggetto è molto simpatico... e mi piacerebbe sapermi comportare...
ha un bel lavoro...sembra un uomo per bene perchè di un uomo si tratta....  al solito mio vado sulle persone grandi


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi parti dal presupposto che prima di concederti a un uomo devi essere sicura che per lui è una cosa seria?
> Il sesso come concessione?
> 
> Non so risponderti non riesco a vedere il sesso così
> Se arrivo a pensare di voler andare a letto con un uomo perchè mi interessa e mi attrae non mi preoccupo di cosa pensa di me. Mi preoccupo di starci bebe e che lui stia bene con me



il verde è il mio.

Quoto ogni singola parola


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> quali creature???


Le tue creature.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si ma che ragionamento è? La routine casomai se arriva arriva dopo un bel po', eventualmente. Non è che più a lungo lo tieni sulla corda più carino rimane con te, uno dovrebbe essere carino sempre. Cioè, dovrebbe "corteggiare" tutto il rapporto.



si dovrebbe ma non è ...
Poi non è che tu sembri cosi carino e pucci pucci...


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si dovrebbe ma non è ...
> Poi non è che tu sembri cosi carino e pucci pucci...


Infatti non lo sono e non parlavo di me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> quali creature???


gli uomini che hanno avuto esperienze negative con le donne.  Questa è una delle supercazzole più abusate da quando l'uomo ha un linguaggio, secondo me. Di solito chi la usa, come esperienza negativa gli è successo che la prima ha conosciuto la seconda... e la terza è stata attirata dalla lite. Povere creature.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn sposare ma magari nn voglio che pensi che vadoa letto con tutti gli uomini


Ma se tu pensi che lui lo possa pensare, vuol dire che di lui hai scarsa stima. E allora mi domando: perchè ci vuoi andare a letto insieme?


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Maya... ma ti stai riferendo ad un ipotetico uomo immaginario... o al 44enne? O a una new entry?


new entry??' 
che mi attira più del 44 enne momentaneamente ma sono coetani... solo che questo mi è più simpatico...sabato scorso cii sono uscita...


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> new entry??'
> che mi attira più del 44 enne momentaneamente ma sono coetani... solo che questo mi è più simpatico...sabato scorso cii sono uscita...


Avevo questo sospetto.


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se tu pensi che lui lo possa pensare, vuol dire che di lui hai scarsa stima. E allora mi domando: perchè ci vuoi andare a letto insieme?


perchè poca stima di lui?


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gli uomini che hanno avuto esperienze negative con le donne.  Questa è una delle *supercazzole più abusate da quando l'uomo ha un linguaggio*, secondo me. Di solito chi la usa, come esperienza negativa gli è successo che la prima ha conosciuto la seconda... e la terza è stata attirata dalla lite. Povere creature.


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spegata bene ...
> ci sono uomini che spariscono altri rimangono e altri ancora sei tu a voler farli sparire...
> 
> 
> ...


Ti sei spiegata.
Per la mia scarsa esperienza non mi è successo questo. Tutto qui.


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Avevo questo sospetto.


il 44 enne di prima mi ha rotto anche se ancora lo sento...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> infatti era più questo che intendevo:up:



Sempre per la scarsa esperienza. E non te ne accorgi?


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Avevo questo sospetto.



minchia.
beccata in un nanosecondo.







Mi fai paura.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti non lo sono e non parlavo di me.



e quanti uomini pensi lo siano?
Telo dico io 
pochi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> il 44 enne di prima mi ha rotto anche se ancora lo sento...


ha fatto il suo tempo. Se la tirava troppo


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Farfy rispondi anche per me che tanto io avrei scritto le stesse cose


Sempre a me tocca lavorare


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2013)

:sbatti:

ragazzi fermatela


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> minchia.
> beccata in un nanosecondo.
> 
> 
> ...


a volte anch'io:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> stavolta nn mi sono infatuata ...ma il soggetto è molto simpatico... e mi piacerebbe sapermi comportare...
> *ha un bel lavoro*...sembra un uomo per bene perchè di un uomo si tratta....  al solito mio vado sulle persone grandi


Non ce la posso fare


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> ragazzi fermatela


xkè??'


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> minchia.
> beccata in un nanosecondo.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare



nemmeno io..


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ha fatto il suo tempo. Se la tirava troppo


no ma è stupido.... troppo infantile e ha 44 anni .... 
basta..cambio strada


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> perchè poca stima di lui?



Maya io non andrei mai a letto con un uomo se ho il sospetto che possa credere che vado a letto con tutti, perchè penserei che sia un poveretto e di conseguenza posso farne a meno


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> stavolta nn mi sono infatuata ...ma il soggetto è molto simpatico... e mi piacerebbe sapermi comportare...
> ha un bel lavoro...sembra un uomo per bene perchè di un uomo si tratta....  al solito mio vado sulle persone grandi



Ma scusa non voglio essere invadente...
ma se fino a ieri eri persa del vecchietto che ti ha portata in spiaggia a casa a letto ovunque insomma ...
oggi no più ?
già un altro 
ma dove li becchi 
linkamelo


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> stavolta nn mi sono infatuata ...ma il soggetto è molto simpatico... e mi piacerebbe sapermi comportare...
> ha un bel lavoro...sembra un uomo per bene perchè di un uomo si tratta....  al solito mio vado sulle persone grandi


Maya, mi pare di ricordare che tu fossi siciliana di origine, giusto?


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare


xkè ho detto che ha un bel lavoro.... mi piace avere a che fare con gente intelligente... e una cosa brutta???


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre per la scarsa esperienza. E non te ne accorgi?



Io me ne accorgo ma io o te abbiamo piu di vnjwbbanni Maya ne ha 25 
mi sembra doveroso ricordarlo


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no ma è stupido.... troppo infantile e ha 44 anni ....
> basta..cambio strada



Ieri era l'uomo con cui pensavi di costruire un futuro

ti ricordo che hai due figli

Maya nessun uomo in questo momento, appena capisce che sei alla disperata ricerca di qualcuno con cui legarti, ti prenderà seriamente fidati. Scapperanno a gambe levate
Hai un cartello in fronte con scritto: sono sola ho due figli e voglio qualcuno che si prenda tutto il pacchetto


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> xkè ho detto che ha un bel lavoro.... mi piace avere a che fare con gente intelligente... e una cosa brutta???



Si, ma non è detto che "bel lavoro = persona intelligente".


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma scusa non voglio essere invadente...
> ma se fino a ieri eri persa del vecchietto che ti ha portata in spiaggia a casa a letto ovunque insomma ...
> oggi no più ?
> già un altro
> ...


hho ragionat su delle cose e il 44enne da domenica a oggi si e comportato in modo diverso nel frattempo ho consociuto questt'altro e ho deciso che forse e meglio cambiare strada...


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maya, mi pare di ricordare che tu fossi siciliana di origine, giusto?


si perchè??'


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si perchè??'


No no, niente niente. Così.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> xkè ho detto che ha un bel lavoro.... mi piace avere a che fare con gente intelligente... e una cosa brutta???


Quindi un operatore ecologico, il macellaio, un bidello sono dei deficienti

Quindi bel lavoro= intelligenza.....



Vieni dove lavoro io che in due minuti ti smonto questa teoria


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma non è detto che "bel lavoro = persona intelligente".


no invece lo è...poi ancora lo conosco da poco


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi un operatore ecologico, *il macellaio*, un bidello sono dei deficienti
> 
> Quindi bel lavoro= intelligenza.....
> 
> ...


Il macellaio è un bel lavoro. Per me, ovviamente.


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi un operatore ecologico, il macellaio, un bidello sono dei deficienti
> 
> Quindi bel lavoro= intelligenza.....
> 
> ...


no nn dicevo questo... nn voglio offendere nessuno... però per arrivare a fare un lavoro certo qualche capacità devi avere...


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no invece lo è...poi ancora lo conosco da poco


Ah ok. Che bella la Sicilia. Bella, bella e bella.


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il macellaio è un bel lavoro. Per me, ovviamente.


nn voglio offendere nessuno


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, niente niente. Così.



nn il tuo senso era un altro


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ieri era l'uomo con cui pensavi di costruire un futuro
> 
> ti ricordo che hai due figli
> 
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> hho ragionat su delle cose e il 44enne da domenica a oggi si e comportato in modo diverso nel frattempo ho consociuto questt'altro e ho deciso che forse e meglio cambiare strada...



non credi di essere un po troppo... come dire ....
indecisa....
non è che stai cercando una valigia o un cellurare che hai perso o un qualsiasi pacco 
i rapporti umani sono tutt'altra cosa...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no nn dicevo questo... nn voglio offendere nessuno... però per arrivare a fare un lavoro certo qualche capacità devi avere...


Posso smentire anche questo. Ovvio non è sempre così.
La sensazione è che cerchi di sistemarti Maya e finirai di nuovo per scegliere l'uomo sbagliato
Il consiglio di restare sola per un po è sempre valido


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non credi di essere un po troppo... come dire ....
> indecisa....
> non è che stai cercando una valigia o un cellurare che hai perso o un qualsiasi pacco
> i rapporti umani sono tutt'altra cosa...



Quoto e approvo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sinceramente?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo


voglio vivere un qualcosa ma nn so cosa..... 
solo che voglio sapere come comportarmi...
prima avevo relazioni da amante ora da separata...ma sembra nn sia cambiato nulla


----------



## Eretteo (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> salve secondo voi quanto è importante non cedere fisicamente a un uomo al 2 o al 3 appuntamento... se si vuole avere una storia seria ?
> ovvero quali sono i comportamenti da adottare per capire se fa davvero o no??
> perchè quando c'è quella chimica.... quell'attrazione fisica.... e dura resistere.... e c'è chi dice che non è il farlo o no che implica nella riuscita di un rapporto...
> qualcuno mi sa dare un parere???
> grazie M.


Ma perche' torturarsi il teschio con dilemmi irrisolvibili?  :sonar:
La gnocca e' fatta anche per scopazzare,dàgliela e buona notte.
Se deve durare durera',indipendentemente da quanto ha dovuto sospirarla.


----------



## maya (31 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma perche' torturarsi il teschio con dilemmi irrisolvibili?  :sonar:
> La gnocca e' fatta anche per scopazzare,dàgliela e buona notte.
> Se deve durare durera',indipendentemente da quanto ha dovuto sospirarla.


:up:mitico......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi parti dal presupposto che prima di concederti a un uomo devi essere sicura che per lui è una cosa seria?
> Il sesso come concessione?
> 
> Non so risponderti non riesco a vedere il sesso così
> Se arrivo a pensare di voler andare a letto con un uomo perchè mi interessa e mi attrae non mi preoccupo di cosa pensa di me. Mi preoccupo di starci bebe e che lui stia bene con me



quoto

peccato, non posso approvarti e allora lo faccio così:festa:


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> [...]
> La sensazione è che cerchi di sistemarti Maya e finirai di nuovo per scegliere l'uomo sbagliato
> Il consiglio di restare sola per un po è sempre valido


Quoto e approvo.


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> voglio vivere un qualcosa ma nn so cosa.....
> solo che voglio sapere come comportarmi...
> prima avevo relazioni da amante ora da separata...ma sembra nn sia cambiato nulla


Forse perchè da madre di due figli piccoli....hai avuto troppe relazioni e porca miseria!!!! 
Oh, qui c'è gente che cerca di darti una mano ti da dei consigli validi e tu puntualmente sbagli, un consiglio te lo do...vai dall'ortopedico!!! Perchè ti dico ortopedico? Perchè se dicessi dallo psicologo andresti dall'ortopedico, quindi spero che il tuo ragionamento contorto ti porterà dallo psicologo!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse perchè da madre di due figli piccoli....hai avuto troppe relazioni e porca miseria!!!!
> Oh, qui c'è gente che cerca di darti una mano ti da dei consigli validi e tu puntualmente sbagli, un consiglio te lo do...vai dall'ortopedico!!! Perchè ti dico ortopedico? Perchè se dicessi dallo psicologo andresti dall'ortopedico, quindi spero che il tuo ragionamento contorto ti porterà dallo psicologo!!!



:risata::risata::risata: stavolto quoto con piacere!

Maya, te l'abbiamo detto in ogni salsa: prenditi tempo, stai un po' da sola, riflettici per bene su, fai una pausa che sembri una palina impazzita che sbatte sul muro. Questo è il consiglio miglire che tu possa avere, è quello che ti eiterà di fare sbagli ancora e ancora. Poi, se passi dall'ortopedico...


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> hho ragionat su delle cose e il 44enne da domenica a oggi si e comportato in modo diverso nel frattempo ho consociuto questt'altro e ho deciso che forse e meglio cambiare strada...


ma tu vai con un uomo perchè ne sei innamorata o t piace particolarmente, oppure perchè c'è un'infatuazione momentanea dovuta a futili motivi?

Mi sembri un po ballerina nelle tue decisioni, cambi molto (troppo) spesso opinione.

inoltre ritengo che tu possa andare a letto con un uomo anche senza attendere tempo, la cosa dipende da te, dal desiderio che provi nei suoi confronti. Un uomo non ti valuta in funzione di quando sei sei stata con lui la prima volta, ma dal come sei, da come ti poni o proponi. la serietà di una donna non si misura dal tempo che intercorre prima di farci l'amore assieme.


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> voglio vivere un qualcosa ma nn so cosa.....
> solo che voglio sapere come comportarmi...
> *prima avevo relazioni da amante ora da separata...ma sembra nn sia cambiato nulla*


allora, non sarebbe forse meglio cambiare atteggiamento con gli uomini?
non sarebbe forse meglio ritagliarsi un momento di riflessione dedicandosi solo ed esclusivamente ai figli, per poi guardarsi attorno cercando la persona giusta per te e per la tua situazione?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma tu vai con un uomo perchè ne sei innamorata o t piace particolarmente, oppure perchè c'è un'infatuazione momentanea dovuta a futili motivi?
> 
> Mi sembri un po ballerina nelle tue decisioni, cambi molto (troppo) spesso opinione.
> 
> inoltre ritengo che tu possa andare a letto con un uomo anche senza attendere tempo, la cosa dipende da te, dal desiderio che provi nei suoi confronti. Un uomo non ti valuta in funzione di quando sei sei stata con lui la prima volta, ma dal come sei, da come ti poni o proponi. la serietà di una donna non si misura dal tempo che intercorre prima di farci l'amore assieme.



Standing ovation


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma tu vai con un uomo perchè ne sei innamorata o t piace particolarmente, oppure perchè c'è un'infatuazione momentanea dovuta a futili motivi?
> 
> Mi sembri un po ballerina nelle tue decisioni, cambi molto (troppo) spesso opinione.
> 
> inoltre ritengo che tu possa andare a letto con un uomo anche senza attendere tempo, la cosa dipende da te, dal desiderio che provi nei suoi confronti. Un uomo non ti valuta in funzione di quando sei sei stata con lui la prima volta, ma dal come sei, da come ti poni o proponi. la serietà di una donna non si misura dal tempo che intercorre prima di farci l'amore assieme.


peccato non poterti approvare


----------



## Lui (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Maya, mi pare di ricordare che tu fossi siciliana di origine, giusto*?





maya ha detto:


> si perchè??'





Joey Blow ha detto:


> *No no, niente niente. Così*.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ah ok. Che bella la Sicilia. Bella, bella e bella*.



qualcuno tiri lo sciacquone, grazie.


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> allora, non sarebbe forse meglio cambiare atteggiamento con gli uomini?
> non sarebbe forse meglio ritagliarsi un momento di riflessione dedicandosi solo ed esclusivamente ai figli, per poi guardarsi attorno cercando la persona giusta per te e per la tua situazione?


ma io penso d dedicarmi a figli........


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma io penso d dedicarmi a figli........


intendo, dedicarsi ai figli come unica attrazione
avere il tempo di guardarsi dentro per cercare veramente cosa si vuole
per poi esplorare attorno a se per vedere se ci sono persone che ti meritano


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma tu vai con un uomo perchè ne sei innamorata o t piace particolarmente, oppure perchè c'è un'infatuazione momentanea dovuta a futili motivi?
> 
> Mi sembri un po ballerina nelle tue decisioni, cambi molto (troppo) spesso opinione.
> 
> inoltre ritengo che tu possa andare a letto con un uomo anche senza attendere tempo, la cosa dipende da te, dal desiderio che provi nei suoi confronti.* Un uomo non ti valuta in funzione di quando sei sei stata con lui la prima volta, ma dal come sei, da come ti poni o propon*i. la serietà di una donna non si misura dal tempo che intercorre prima di farci l'amore assieme.


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Standing ovation





Simy ha detto:


> peccato non poterti approvare


:bacio:


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> intendo, dedicarsi ai figli come unica attrazioneere
> avere il tempo di guardarsi dentro per cercare veramente cosa si vuole
> per poi esplorare attorno a se per vedere se ci sono persone che ti meritano


io ho tanti casiniii lavorativi che nn immaginate nemmeno....il mio lavoro nn và per adesso...
i miei bimbi sono la gioia più grande... 
ma amo vivere emozionandomi anche per le piccole cose.... si è vero cerco una situazione che mi faccia sentire viva perchè sono stufa di pensare solo ai problemi....stufa di avere mille cose da pensare a 25 anni un età in cui nessuno a tutte le responsabilità che ho... ovviamente qualcuno di voi mi dirà le hai volute... bene sono d'accordo ma ora mi stringe il lavoro che nn va....vorrei solo essere per un pò tranquilla ... chiedo molto??'


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io ho tanti casiniii lavorativi che nn immaginate nemmeno....il mio lavoro nn và per adesso...
> i miei bimbi sono la gioia più grande...
> ma amo vivere emozionandomi anche per le piccole cose.... si è vero cerco una situazione che *mi faccia sentire viva *perchè sono stufa di pensare solo ai problemi....stufa di avere mille cose da pensare a 25 anni un età in cui nessuno a tutte le responsabilità che ho... ovviamente qualcuno di voi mi dirà le hai volute... bene sono d'accordo ma ora mi stringe il lavoro che nn va....vorrei solo essere per un pò tranquilla ... chiedo molto??'


Benissimo
allora esci conosci uomini e divertiti.
che ti frega se pensano se la dai la prima volta, la seconda o la terza
Ma finita la serata torna a casa dai tuoi figli e stai con loro, lasciando fuori dalla porta tutto il resto


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io ho tanti casiniii lavorativi che nn immaginate nemmeno....il mio lavoro nn và per adesso...
> i miei bimbi sono la gioia più grande...
> ma amo vivere emozionandomi anche per le piccole cose.... si è vero cerco una situazione che mi faccia sentire viva perchè sono stufa di pensare solo ai problemi....stufa di avere mille cose da pensare a 25 anni un età in cui nessuno a tutte le responsabilità che ho... ovviamente qualcuno di voi mi dirà le hai volute... bene sono d'accordo ma ora mi stringe il lavoro che nn va....*vorrei solo essere per un pò tranquilla ... chiedo molto??'*


*



*è diverso dal contesto con il quale hai aperto il 3d


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benissimo
> allora esci conosci uomini e divertiti.
> che ti frega se pensano se la dai la prima volta, la seconda o la terza
> Ma finita la serata torna a casa dai tuoi figli e stai con loro, lasciando fuori dalla porta tutto il resto


quando faccio le minchiate... i miei bimbi nn sono a casa con me.... sn dal padre
rientro a casa sola... 
dev abituarmi alla mia solitudine.....


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

se non si ha stima di se stessi perché dovrebbero averla gli altri?
perciò molte donne che si lamentano di essere trattate da oggetti si comportano da cose


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> [/B]è diverso dal contesto con il quale hai aperto il 3d


il 3D era solo per sapere come la pensavate riguardo al fatto che uan donna possa andare a letto con un uomo al 2 appuntamento.... cm la vedevate voi da esterni.... 
questa ultima mia risposta era solo per rispondere ai mess d prendermi tempo....e vi spiegavo perkè mi comporto così....


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non si ha stima di se stessi perché dovrebbero averla gli altri?
> perciò molte donne che si lamentano di essere trattate da oggetti si comportano da cose



hai ragione


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> il 3D era solo per sapere come la* pensavate riguardo al fatto che uan donna possa andare a letto con un uomo al 2 appuntamento.... cm la vedevate voi da esterni....
> *questa ultima mia risposta era solo per rispondere ai mess d prendermi tempo....e vi spiegavo perkè mi comporto così....



se esco con uno e ci voglio andare a letto ci vado..non mi sono mai messa paletta sulle tempisctiche


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> hai ragione


e allora io posso fare l'amore con un uomo (non cedere) dopo un minuto ma il mio spessore non cambia .


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> il 3D era solo per sapere come la pensavate riguardo al fatto che uan donna possa andare a letto con un uomo al 2 appuntamento.... cm la vedevate voi da esterni....
> questa ultima mia risposta era solo per rispondere ai mess d prendermi tempo....e vi spiegavo perkè mi comporto così....


come ti ho già detto, personalmente non ho mai valutato una donna basandomi sui tempi di rilascio mrgreen
le valutazioni sono molto più profonde e in più ti confido che non vado con tutte quelle che si rendono disponibili, ma ci devono essere motivazioni concrete per le quali sono attratto particolarmente e non limitatamente all'aspetto fisico.

inoltre quando rientri a casa e non sono presenti i bambini, non devi sentirti sola solo perchè non c'è la presenza fisica di qualcuno. La solitudine la devi valutare in altro modo
Oggi chi di noi non ha problemi, economici, lavorativi, familiari, caratteriali.......... all'infinito, per cui non sentirti sola, non limitarti all'aspetto esteriore di chi ti trovi di fronte nella quotidianità


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

nn m stimo abbastanza...nn mi credoo bella... 
nn mi reputo una donna perfetta... nn sono stata capace nemmeno a mantenere n piedi un matrimonio 
mi aspetto solo e forse nn do mai... 

sn solo disperata e sola...abbandonata da tutti anche dai suoi genitori... 
in una terra che nn è la mia a risolvere........tanti problemi 
sn stancaaaaaaaaaaa credetemiii :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn m stimo abbastanza...nn mi credoo bella...
> nn mi reputo una donna perfetta... nn sono stata capace nemmeno a mantenere n piedi un matrimonio
> mi aspetto solo e forse nn do mai...
> 
> ...



Mi spiace molto, ma credo che tante delle ragioni per le quali stai male siano ascrivibili solo a te stessa. Dovresti un attimo andare con più calma e ragionare per bene sulle cose, invece di buttarti a capofitto in altre situazioni inconcludenti.


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn m stimo abbastanza...nn mi credoo bella...
> nn mi reputo una donna perfetta... nn sono stata capace nemmeno a mantenere n piedi un matrimonio
> mi aspetto solo e forse nn do mai...
> 
> ...


sbagli, credimi.
la stima che devi avere per te stessa, non deve dipendere dalla bellezza esteriore. Devi essere innanzitutto bella per te stessa e per i tuoi figli.
probabilmente stai solo passando un momento difficile, questo momento lo devi combattere con tutte le tue forze
devi riprendere possesso di te stessa

TUTTO IL FORUM E' CON TE :mrgreen:


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> come ti ho già detto, personalmente non ho mai valutato una donna basandomi sui tempi di rilascio mrgreen
> le valutazioni sono molto più profonde e in più ti confido che non vado con tutte quelle che si rendono disponibili, ma ci d*evono essere motivazioni concrete *per le quali sono attratto particolarmente e non limitatamente all'aspetto fisico.
> 
> inoltre quando rientri a casa e non sono presenti i bambini, non devi sentirti sola solo perchè non c'è la presenza fisica di qualcuno. La solitudine la devi valutare in altro modo
> Oggi chi di noi non ha problemi, economici, lavorativi, familiari, caratteriali.......... all'infinito, per cui non sentirti sola, non limitarti all'aspetto esteriore di chi ti trovi di fronte nella quotidianità


io con quegli uomini con cui sono stata ci sono stata xkè lo volevo.... le mie sono paranoie... che dev dirti...


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io con quegli uomini con cui sono stata ci sono stata xkè lo volevo.... le mie sono paranoie... che dev dirti...


se lo volevi, se lo desideravi, hai fatto bene


----------



## Lui (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn m stimo abbastanza...nn mi credoo bella...
> nn mi reputo una donna perfetta... nn sono stata capace nemmeno a mantenere n piedi un matrimonio
> mi aspetto solo e forse nn do mai...
> 
> ...


cosa ti trattiene li?


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace molto, ma credo che tante delle ragioni per le quali stai male siano ascrivibili solo a te stessa. Dovresti un attimo andare con più calma e ragionare per bene sulle cose, invece di buttarti a capofitto in altre situazioni inconcludenti.


io nn volevo buttarmi col 44 enne me la sono tirata per un pò e me lo rinfaccia anche lui.... 
ma quando mi sn voluta fidare e gli dicevo che lui correva xkè cosi ha fatto 
ecco chhe lo presa nel didietro...
ma quand'è che fidandomi nn mi prenderanno in giro??
se me la tiro xkè me la tiro...se ci stai e perchhè ci stai? ma che coglioniiiii 

peccato che io nn possa farvi leggere tutte le chattate cn lui peccatooo
credetemi nn sono pazza ............................................................................ mi illudono solo perchè so dei bastardi con più anni di me.... ma io nn voglio credere che siano tutti uguali...no cazzzo nooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> cosa ti trattiene li?


una cazzo di edicola ...scusate il termine..... 
e poi nn voglio tornare dai miei che da quando è successo il tutto nemmeno si sono fatti sentire


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se lo volevi, se lo desideravi, hai fatto bene


però ci ho messo il cuore... e nn vedere risultati mi fa stare male
xkè con il 44enne quando faccio l'amore do tutta me stessa... mentre per lui io sono sola la 25 enne .........
xkè me l'ha detto... 
e allora come mi dovrei sentire???? 
mi sento uno schifo e basta...........

io la vivo così....sbaglierò... e nn QUESTIONE DI SENTIRMI UN OGGETTO....


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sbagli, credimi.
> la stima che devi avere per te stessa, non deve dipendere dalla bellezza esteriore. Devi essere innanzitutto bella per te stessa e per i tuoi figli.
> probabilmente stai solo passando un momento difficile, questo momento lo devi combattere con tutte le tue forze
> devi riprendere possesso di te stessa
> ...


IO CI PROVO ......MA QUANDO TUTTO VA STORTO LAVORO...MATRIMONIO... E NN VEDO UNA VIA DI USCITA NN SONO ABBASTANZA FORTE DI CARATTERE... MI BUTTO GIU 

GRAZIE A TUTTI


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> una cazzo di edicola ...scusate il termine.....
> e poi nn voglio tornare dai miei che da quando è successo il tutto nemmeno si sono fatti sentire


Non dimenticherei neppure un paio di bimbi che lì hanno un padre...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e allora io posso fare l'amore con un uomo (non cedere) dopo un minuto ma il mio spessore non cambia .


Standing ovation
:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> una cazzo di edicola ...scusate il termine.....
> e poi nn voglio tornare *dai miei che da quando è successo il tutto nemmeno si sono fatti sentire*


Bella gente.


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non dimenticherei neppure un paio di bimbi che lì hanno un padre...


CERTO:up:


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bella gente.


E MI SN VENUTI PURE A PRENDERE IN BRASILE


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> IO CI PROVO ......MA QUANDO TUTTO VA STORTO LAVORO...MATRIMONIO... E NN VEDO UNA VIA DI USCITA NN SONO ABBASTANZA FORTE DI CARATTERE... MI BUTTO GIU
> 
> GRAZIE A TUTTI


Maya... ma non è che ti tiri su facendo 'il sistemone'. Ma non perchè chissà cosa può pensare la gente. Davvero devi COMINCIARE a lavorare su e per te stessa. Basta crogiolarsi in tutti 'sti piagnistei su tutto quello che va storto. Così hai un'ottima scusa per non fare nulla e fare finta di poter vivere una vita diversa. Perchè te la stai raccontando, sii sincera con te stessa. Quella non è una via d'uscita, è una scappatoia apparente, momentanea, finito il momento i tuoi problemi sono ancora lì e tu sei al punto di partenza. I tuoi problemi li puoi gestire solo tu, smettila di pensare che la soluzione stia nel trovare l'uomo che te li risolva.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> E MI SN VENUTI PURE A PRENDERE IN BRASILE


Ehm, in che senso?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> E MI SN VENUTI PURE A PRENDERE IN BRASILE


----------



## Lui (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ma perchè ostinarti così tanto nella ricerca di un uomo. lascia scorrere la vita senza forzature, non cercare a tutti i costi tra la sabbia la pepita, se la meriti verrà da sola, fortuitamente.  Gli uomini, 44enni e non solo, se ne sbattono i cosiddetti dei tuoi problemi, pensano soltanto a scoparti, come tu stessa hai detto. se vuoi scopare scegliti un ragazzo, fai quello che devi, e ritorna in te stessa. Non illuderti e non cercare nell'altro cio che non è.


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Maya... ma non è che ti tiri su facendo 'il sistemone'. Ma non perchè chissà cosa può pensare la gente. Davvero devi COMINCIARE a lavorare su e per te stessa. Basta crogiolarsi in tutti 'sti piagnistei su tutto quello che va storto. Così hai un'ottima scusa per non fare nulla e fare finta di poter vivere una vita diversa. Perchè te la stai raccontando, sii sincera con te stessa. Quella non è una via d'uscita, è una scappatoia apparente, momentanea, finito il momento i tuoi problemi sono ancora lì e tu sei al punto di partenza. I tuoi problemi li puoi gestire solo tu, smettila di pensare che la soluzione stia nel trovare l'uomo che te li risolva.


nn e l'uomo che dev risolvermeli... lo so
l'edicola nn va...e io nn so come farla andare...ho chiesto mille volte aiuto a mio padre che me l'ha negato...
nn sono fatta x fare il commerciante ma siccome devo dei soldi alla banca dev stare qui x forza
ma e inutile che anche la banca rompe il cazzo................... lo capisci??? 
io nn mi prostituisco... 
se incasso 100 verso 100 se incasso 1000 verso mille
nn faccio miracoli.............................................................................................................


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> maya ma perchè ostinarti così tanto nella ricerca di un uomo. lascia scorrere la vita senza forzature, non cercare a tutti i costi tra la sabbia la pepita, se la meriti verrà da sola, fortuitamente.  Gli uomini, 44enni e non solo, se ne sbattono i cosiddetti dei tuoi problemi, pensano soltanto a scoparti, come tu stessa hai detto. se vuoi scopare scegliti un ragazzo, fai quello che devi, e ritorna in te stessa. Non illuderti e non cercare nell'altro cio che non è.


hai perfettamente ragione...
nn posso dire a nessuno di voi che avete torto...
ma vi metterei x un attimo nel mio corpo e vi farei vivere da donna.... o da maya 
con i mie difetti..e i miei pregi ..


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


>


sono stata adottata ... portata via dal brasile x soffrire in italia


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> sono stata adottata ... portata via dal brasile x soffrire in italia


Ah, e quanti anni avevi?


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, e quanti anni avevi?


un anno ero piccola...ma la mia gioventù è stat un incubo..e. se vi ricordate sn scappata da casa e l'unico modo x farlo in pace con i miei ..era sposarmi 
GRANDISSIMO ERRORE...............
ma ormai e stato fatto....e forse ne  farò altri mille
xkè nn so vivere nn me la insegnato nessuno........ 
e forse mai lo imparerò


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> sono stata adottata ... portata via dal brasile x soffrire in italia


che vuol dire....
i bambini adottati mica soffrono, vengono appunto adottati per avere una famiglia


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> che vuol dire....
> i bambini adottati mica soffrono, vengono appunto adottati per avere una famiglia


ho sofferto io invece xkè i miei mi volevano creare a loro immagine e somiglianza.... 
nn fare questo perchè se fai questo succede quest'altro
nn parlare con quelle persone nn sono all'altezza...
nn uscire con quel ragazzo... perchè nn va bene
studia laureati ....xkè se no nella vita nn fareai nulla

queste sono le persone che ho avute.......


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn e l'uomo che dev risolvermeli... lo so
> l'edicola nn va...e io nn so come farla andare...ho chiesto mille volte aiuto a mio padre che me l'ha negato...
> nn sono fatta x fare il commerciante ma siccome devo dei soldi alla banca dev stare qui x forza
> ma e inutile che anche la banca rompe il cazzo................... lo capisci???
> ...


ma non intendevo questo. Ma magari hai pensato che trovando l'uomo che si innamora di te, questo ti possa aiutare a risolvere i tuoi problemi, ti guidi, ti faccia sentire più sicura. Ma la sicurezza in te stessa la puoi avere solo se sei soddisfatta di te stessa, e tu non lo sei. Lavora su quello prima, altrimenti quello che rischi è di restare sempre a terra per le continue delusioni. Lo devi fare prima di tutto per i tuoi figli, per dare loro una madre equilibrata. Adesso sono piccoli, ma verrà il giorno in cui dovrai affrontare le loro critiche, in cui ti metteranno alla prova come persona, arriverà il momento in cui dovrai insegnare loro come essere autonomi, critici verso sè stessi in modo costruttivo, dovrai spiegare loro come non ci si deve arrendere alle difficoltà, come ci si rialza dopo una sconfitta. Come farai, se non riesci tu per prima? Guarda che i figli diventano grandi in fretta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ho sofferto io invece xkè i miei mi volevano creare a loro immagine e somiglianza....
> nn fare questo perchè se fai questo succede quest'altro
> *nn parlare con quelle persone nn sono all'altezza...
> *nn uscire con quel ragazzo... perchè nn va bene
> ...


avranno fatto del loro meglio. Ma a parte il neretto mi pare che dicessero cose sensate. I genitori devono EDUCARE, GUIDARE. Poi avranno pure fatto degli errori. A maggior ragione cerca di essere un genitore migliore di loro.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione...
> nn posso dire a nessuno di voi che avete torto...
> ma vi metterei x un attimo nel mio corpo e vi farei vivere da donna.... o da maya
> con i mie difetti..e i miei pregi ..



Mi ci metto nei tuoi panni ed è per questo che continuo a dirti di prendere tempo.
Stai con i tuoi bambini, rassicurali che anche se vi siete separati la loro mamma e il loro papà gli vogliono bene
Fai le piccole cose di tutti i giorni
Gli uomini dovrebbero essere il tuo ultimo pensiero.
O meglio, pensaci, frequentali ma senza aspettative e programmi.*Vivi*. Forse ti manca prorpio questo


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non intendevo questo. Ma magari hai pensato che trovando l'uomo che si innamora di te, questo ti possa aiutare a risolvere i tuoi problemi, ti guidi, ti faccia sentire più sicura. Ma la sicurezza in te stessa la puoi avere solo se sei soddisfatta di te stessa, e tu non lo sei. Lavora su quello prima, altrimenti quello che rischi è di restare sempre a terra per le continue delusioni. Lo devi fare prima di tutto per i tuoi figli, per dare loro una madre equilibrata. Adesso sono piccoli, ma verrà il giorno in cui dovrai affrontare le loro critiche, in cui ti metteranno alla prova come persona, arriverà il momento in cui dovrai insegnare loro come essere autonomi, critici verso sè stessi in modo costruttivo, dovrai spiegare loro come non ci si deve arrendere alle difficoltà, come ci si rialza dopo una sconfitta. Come farai, se non riesci tu per prima? Guarda che i figli diventano grandi in fretta.


grazie per quello che hai detto... ma nn mi mettere altre paranoie... quando saranno grandi si vedrà
ora nn  posso pensare anke a quello chhe farò con loro nn c'è la faccio scusami 
posso sembrare egoista.... anzi lo sono...


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> grazie per quello che hai detto...* ma nn mi mettere altre paranoie*... quando saranno grandi si vedrà
> ora nn posso pensare anke a quello chhe farò con loro nn c'è la faccio scusami
> posso sembrare egoista.... anzi lo sono...


sbriciolata ti ha dato degli ottimi consigli e sicuramente non erano paranoie

ma che cazzo stai dicendo 

ora mi stai facendo arrabbiare :w00t:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> grazie per quello che hai detto... ma nn mi mettere altre paranoie... quando saranno grandi si vedrà
> ora nn posso pensare anke a quello chhe farò con loro nn c'è la faccio scusami
> posso sembrare egoista.... anzi lo sono...



Maya devi pensare SOLO a loro.
Poi ritagliati qualche spazio ma ora loro sono assolutamente prioritari


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Maya devi pensare SOLO a loro.
> Poi ritagliati qualche spazio ma ora loro sono assolutamente prioritari


lo sono 
ma la mia felicità e importante cavolo io oltre come madre sono donna...


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> lo sono
> ma la mia felicità e importante cavolo io oltre come madre sono donna...



in questo momento sei prima madre


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> lo sono
> ma la mia felicità e importante cavolo io oltre come madre sono donna...


nel tuo caso prima devi essere madre e poi .... donna


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> in questo momento sei prima madre


mi hai anticipato di un millesecondo :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi hai anticipato di un millesecondo :mrgreen:


:mrgreen: :kiss:


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Maya devi pensare SOLO a loro.
> Poi ritagliati qualche spazio ma ora loro sono assolutamente prioritari


cosa credi cha dal lunedi al venerdi cosa faccio per loro??'


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen: :kiss:


:bacissimo:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> lo sono
> ma la mia felicità e importante cavolo io oltre come madre sono donna...


Certo. Ma dipende cosa ti serve per essere felice.


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> cosa credi cha dal lunedi al venerdi cosa faccio per loro??'


  per loro hai la settimana corta?


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> nel tuo caso prima devi essere madre e poi .... donna


faccio la madre sempre ...quando c'è li ho io...certo nn prendo e li mollo come ha fatto suo padre venerdi scorso che li ha lasciati alla mammina per andare a ballare... io quando c'è li ho con me sono con me solo con me


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> per loro hai la settimana corta?


mi occup di loro dal lunedì al evnerdì dopo toccano al padre....


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> cosa credi cha dal lunedi al venerdi cosa faccio per loro??'


Ma se dal lunedì al venerdì lavori. 
Quando stai con loro?


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo. Ma dipende cosa ti serve per essere felice.


tranquillità serenità
una persona che quando hai di bisogna sia accanto... 
uan bella famiglia
voglio essere serena perchè  è cosi difficile...


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se dal lunedì al venerdì lavori.
> Quando stai con loro?


c'è li ho io in custodia... si lavoro ma la mattina chi si occupa di loro...e dopo l'asilo la bimba con chi sta fino a sera...?
e la cena con chi la fanno??
e la notte con chi dormono ??
tutto ciò nn lo vedete???''


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> tranquillità serenità
> una persona che quando hai di bisogna sia accanto...
> uan bella famiglia
> voglio essere serena perchè è cosi difficile...


Perchè ne stai facendo un pensiero fisso
Perchè non sei in grado di stare senza un uomo
Hai idea di quanto tempo debba passare prima che tu possa ricostruire una famiglia?
Hai mai pensato che magari i tuoi figli un altro uomo in casa possono anche non volerlo?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> c'è li ho io in custodia... si lavoro ma la mattina chi si occupa di loro...e dopo l'asilo la bimba con chi sta fino a sera...?
> e la cena con chi la fanno??
> e la notte con chi dormono ??
> tutto ciò nn lo vedete???''


Si e mi sembra normale amminsitrazione.


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> c'è *li ho io in custodia*... si lavoro ma la mattina chi si occupa di loro...e dopo l'asilo la bimba con chi sta fino a sera...?
> e la cena con chi la fanno??
> e la notte con chi dormono ??
> tutto ciò nn lo vedete???''


queste sono cose normali che fa una madre!

ah... per la cronaca io mi occupo allo stesso modo del mio cane! ma oltre a tutto questo, ci gioco, la porto al parco a giocare con gli altri cani, la coccolo, penso sempre prima a lei e poi a me stessa....


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> c'è li ho io in custodia... si lavoro ma la mattina chi si occupa di loro...e dopo l'asilo la bimba con chi sta fino a sera...?
> e la cena con chi la fanno??
> e la notte con chi dormono ??
> tutto ciò nn lo vedete???''


non c'entra con il discorso ma... fate mai qualcosa tutti assieme? Anche con il padre intendo.


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè ne stai facendo un pensiero fisso
> Perchè non sei in grado di stare senza un uomo
> Hai idea di quanto tempo debba passare prima che tu possa ricostruire una famiglia?
> Hai mai pensato che magari i tuoi figli un altro uomo in casa possono anche non volerlo?


non voglio un uomo in casa... voglio una relazione fuori casa


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non c'entra con il discorso ma... fate mai qualcosa tutti assieme? Anche con il padre intendo.


si viene a cena quando può 
e domenica si portano i figli al carnevale...penso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si viene a cena quando può
> e domenica si portano i figli al carnevale...penso...


bravi


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> hai ragione


Scherzi a parte ma ... è davvero così importante che volta è ? Sai, col sesso dovrebbe essere una cosa un tantino naturale, sciolta, spontanea mica come la scadenza dell'IMU o la data della prox seduta di esami all'università.
Se anche una bella e sana scopata con qualcuno che ci piace diventa motivo di ansia ed oggetto di proceduralizzazione, beh si perde tutta la magia e con essa parte del piacere. Secondo me, beninteso 
Morale della storia: fai come ti senti. Segui l'istinto :up:


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> non voglio un uomo in casa... *voglio una relazione fuori casa*


mi stai facendo capire che tu parti dal presupposto non voler ricostruire una famiglia
ma di voler solo un uomo per i momenti che ti riesci a ritagliare


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si e mi sembra normale amminsitrazione.


e nn mi sembra di nn occuparmi di loro... poi se per voi è poco 

FATE COME VI PARE... GIUDICATEMI PER QUELLO CHE VI SEMBRA PIù GIUSTO...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> non voglio un uomo in casa...* voglio *una relazione fuori casa


E' questo che ti frega........ E non c'è verso di fartelo capire


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> e nn mi sembra di nn occuparmi di loro... poi se per voi è poco
> 
> FATE COME VI PARE... GIUDICATEMI PER QUELLO CHE VI SEMBRA PIù GIUSTO...


Non stiamo dicendo che non ti occupi di loro, stiamo dicendoti che in questo momento il tuo pensiero fisso è trovare un uomo, tutto qui
dovresti spostare i pesi


----------



## Lui (1 Febbraio 2013)

*maya*

le nostre purtroppo sono solamente parole, tu ci sei dentro, tu sa. ciascuno cerca di dire la sua per il tuo meglio, ma il coraggio lo devi mettere tu, la forza per andare avanti FELICE deve essere la tua. NON abbatteri, hai tutto contro, è ora di mostrare a te stessa e se vuoi anche ad altri quello di cui sei capace. ricorda che volere è potere. lascia stare gli uomini a te serve una persona che ti voglia bene e per questo hai i tuoi figli. 
purtroppo spesso i bambini sono la valvola di sfogo dei ns problemi, è un errore che commettiamo in tanti, non farlo anche tu.


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi stai facendo capire che tu parti dal presupposto non voler ricostruire una famiglia
> ma di voler solo un uomo per i momenti che ti riesci a ritagliare


nn lo so se  esiste un uomo che voglia rifarsi uan storia...sopratutto per me che ho a che fare coi divorziati.... 
ma cmq un uomo in casa... me lo porterò (*se* lo porterò) solo una volta certa della storia...
per adesso mi "accontento" anche di una storia vissuta al di fuori dei miei piccoli un uomo che abbia piacere a stare con me perchè gli piaccio no solo perkè ho 25 anni e vuole scopare
uan persona con la quale intellettualmente mi trovo 
che sabbia dialogare scherzare che ami vivere...


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte ma ... è davvero così importante che volta è ? Sai, col sesso dovrebbe essere una cosa un tantino naturale, sciolta, spontanea mica come la scadenza dell'IMU o la data della prox seduta di esami all'università.
> Se anche una bella e sana scopata con qualcuno che ci piace diventa motivo di ansia ed oggetto di proceduralizzazione, beh si perde tutta la magia e con essa parte del piacere. Secondo me, beninteso
> Morale della storia: fai come ti senti. Segui l'istinto :up:


*chi mi dice di ragionare...chi di seguire l'istinto.*.......???'
aiutoooooooo
io seguo l'istinto xkè mi faccio trasportare troppo dall'emozioni...e  mi trovo male...
ma nonostante ciò nn dispero.......
ci VOGLIOOOOOOOOO CREDERE


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> *chi mi dice di ragionare...chi di seguire l'istinto.*.......???'
> aiutoooooooo
> io seguo l'istinto xkè mi faccio trasportare troppo dall'emozioni...e mi trovo male...
> ma nonostante ciò nn dispero.......
> ci VOGLIOOOOOOOOO CREDERE


Sai perchè ti trovi male? Perchè ti lasci trasportare dalle emozioni non fine a se stesse ma con lo scopo di arrivare a ottenere ciò che vuoi
Provare a goderti il momento e lasciare che capiti quello che capiti?


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai perchè ti trovi male? Perchè ti lasci trasportare dalle emozioni non fine a se stesse ma con lo scopo di arrivare a ottenere ciò che vuoi
> Provare a goderti il momento e lasciare che capiti quello che capiti?




ma che vuoldire fare le cose cosi tanto x  farle....????????????????????????????????????????????
nn dare importanza a un bacio?
nn dare importanza a un gesto tanto se lo faccio col 44 enne o col 30 enne era uguale.... 
farlo per il gusto di farlo.? mi stai dicendo questo???


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai perchè ti trovi male? Perchè ti lasci trasportare dalle emozioni non fine a se stesse ma con lo scopo di arrivare a ottenere ciò che vuoi
> Provare a goderti il momento e lasciare che capiti quello che capiti?


Io e Farfalla stiamo giocando con te come il Gatto e la Volpe con Pinocchio .....:mrgreen: Ti diamo input di segno opposto, volutamente :mexican:


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Io e Farfalla stiamo giocando con te come il Gatto e la Volpe con Pinocchio .....:mrgreen: Ti diamo input di segno opposto, volutamente :mexican:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> non voglio un uomo in casa... voglio una relazione fuori casa


ed è giusto che sia così per il momento...


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ed è giusto che sia così per il momento...


ma c' ero arrivata da sola.... 
nn sono scema.... nn mettere mai una figura maschile estranea accanto ai miei bimbi...

la voglio più per me 
loro hanno il loro padre uno basta e avanza


----------



## lunaiena (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma c' ero arrivata da sola....
> nn sono scema.... nn mettere mai una figura maschile estranea accanto ai miei bimbi...
> 
> la voglio più per me
> loro hanno il loro padre uno basta e avanza


Mai pensato che tu lo sia...
penso solo che sei giovane hai voluto bruciare le tappe troppo presto


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma che vuoldire fare le cose cosi tanto x farle....????????????????????????????????????????????
> nn dare importanza a un bacio?
> nn dare importanza a un gesto tanto se lo faccio col 44 enne o col 30 enne era uguale....
> farlo per il gusto di farlo.? mi stai dicendo questo???


Ti sto dicendo di dare il giusto peso alle cose
Se esco con un uomo (minchia sembra che ho trombato con centinaia di uomini:mrgreen e quest'uomo mi bacia, vivo quel momento. Mi piace ci sto bene ci finisco a letto si e magari no. 
Torno a casa e penso, bella serata mi piacerebbe rivederlo. E aspetto di vedre che capita
Non penso mi ha baciato e mi ha sorriso, mi ha detto che abbiamo passato una bella serata quindi gli piaccio forse si innamora, forse è già innamorato, chissà se pensa che visto che l'ho baciato con la lingua pensa che caccio la lingua in bocca al primo venuto.
Se esco con un uomo sono già abbastanza convinta che abbia capito che donna sono e che mi apprezzi.
Se ho il sospetto che possa pensare cose di me non vere di sicuro non ci vado a letto, forse non lo bacio forse ci esco ma senza grandi patemi


----------



## maya (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sto dicendo di dare il giusto peso alle cose
> Se esco con un uomo (minchia sembra che ho trombato con centinaia di uomini:mrgreen e quest'uomo mi bacia, vivo quel momento. Mi piace ci sto bene ci finisco a letto si e magari no.
> Torno a casa e penso, bella serata mi piacerebbe rivederlo. E aspetto di vedre che capita
> Non penso mi ha baciato e mi ha sorriso, mi ha detto che abbiamo passato una bella serata quindi gli piaccio forse si innamora, forse è già innamorato, chissà se pensa che visto che l'ho baciato con la lingua pensa che caccio la lingua in bocca al primo venuto.
> ...


io penso che se esco con uomo l'ho voluto o anche per noia... o forse perchè quella sera mi andva di fare così...non lo so cmq ci sn uscita
quella persona mi piace e se gli piaccio spero di avergli fatto una bell'impressione....e allora mi chiedo chissà che intenzioni avrà.... poi capita che ci si bacia e si fa anche l'amore
poi questa persona si volatizza.... facevo bene a pensare che era megliotirarmela un pò? ma nn ci sono ruscita xkè ank io l'ho voluta.... xciò piangere sul latte versato nn ha senso

se volevo capire meglio nn mi sarei lasciata andare...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io penso che se esco con uomo l'ho voluto o anche per noia... o forse perchè quella sera mi andva di fare così...non lo so cmq ci sn uscita
> quella persona mi piace e se gli piaccio spero di avergli fatto una bell'impressione....e allora mi chiedo chissà che intenzioni avrà.... poi capita che ci si bacia e si fa anche l'amore
> poi questa persona si volatizza.... *facevo bene a pensare che era megliotirarmela un pò*? ma nn ci sono ruscita xkè ank io l'ho voluta.... xciò piangere sul latte versato nn ha senso
> 
> se volevo capire meglio nn mi sarei lasciata andare...


No. Se si volatizza ma tu hai passato una bella serata e sei stata bene, hai raggiunto il tuo obiettivo. Il resto non lo puoi prevedere al momento
L'unico motivo per cui mi pento di uscire con qualcuno è se non passo una bella serata


----------



## lunaiena (1 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io penso che se esco con uomo l'ho voluto o anche per noia... o forse perchè quella sera mi andva di fare così...non lo so cmq ci sn uscita
> quella persona mi piace e se gli piaccio spero di avergli fatto una bell'impressione....e allora mi chiedo chissà che intenzioni avrà.... poi capita che ci si bacia e si fa anche l'amore
> poi questa persona si volatizza.... facevo bene a pensare che era megliotirarmela un pò? ma nn ci sono ruscita xkè ank io l'ho voluta.... xciò piangere sul latte versato nn ha senso
> 
> se volevo capire meglio nn mi sarei lasciata andare...


tanto per capire 
quanti uomini hai conosciuto e con quanti ci sei finita a letto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> tanto per capire
> quanti uomini hai conosciuto e con quanti ci sei finita a letto?


guarda il blog...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda il blog...



E fin li ok...
ma da quando è separata ?
se domenica scorsa faceva l'amore uno e ieri già lo vuole fare con 
un'altro bhè forse tirarsela un po' sarebbe l'ideale...

oddio io sono del parere di divertirsi il più possibile ma scusa se mi 
permetto Maya ma secondo me tu stai facendo prendere per il culo alla grande!
almeno goditela e non pensare a storie serie perché le basi non ce le hai...


----------



## Daniele (2 Febbraio 2013)

Maya, ma ti stupisci se gli uomini vengono da te e poi si volatilizzano quando porti scritto in fronte "dammi un poco di attenzioni che io te la darò!". Vedi Maya, non devi però stupirti se tutti gli uomini che vengono con te sono così, si sarà un buon motivo, no?
Poi se magari sei anche bellina, asei fottuta alla grande.


----------



## maya (2 Febbraio 2013)

cmq riepilogo del blog.... che nn c'è uno standard in tutto...nn ci sono le basi per capire se qualcuno fa sul serio.... bisogna solo vivere...la situazione e quel che sarà sarà.... 
caratterialmente mi è un pò difficile vivere alla giornata ma se questa è la vita di oggi nn mi resta che adeguarmi....a malincuore ma devo farlo........
vedo il mio futuro contorto...e tutto ciò mi spaventa... forse perchè sono cresciuta con una famiglia molto unita e ora che l'ho voluta far dissolvere nel nulla....mi sento un po mancare il terreno sotto i piedi... ma come molte volte mi avete detto dev far leva su di me... so che forse un giorno c'è la farò ... ma mi chiedo e se invece restassi cosi??? così inquieta.... ?:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ho letto fino a pagina dodici, perchè penso che qualcuna ci stia pigliando per il culo? Opinione personalissima fu, e finisco dicendo, qualcuno tiri lo sciacquone! ciao ciao.


----------



## maya (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto fino a pagina dodici, perchè penso che qualcuna ci stia pigliando per il culo? Opinione personalissima fu, e finisco dicendo, qualcuno tiri lo sciacquone! ciao ciao.


nessuno piglia per il culo nessuno... dico la mia come voi dite la vostra


----------



## Ultimo (2 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nessuno piglia per il culo nessuno... dico la mia come voi dite la vostra


:up: Questo abbiamo fatto.


----------



## maya (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Questo abbiamo fatto.


chiedevo consigli solo per capire xkè tutto va storto...


----------



## oceansize (2 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> chiedevo consigli solo per capire xkè tutto va storto...


Leggi quello che ti dicono senza offenderti 

Mi chiedevo, quando i bimbi sono col padre nn puoi dedicarti a qualcos'altro invece di correr dietro ai pantaloni di qualcuno? Chessò un corso di cucina, di arrampicata, un'associazione di volontariato?faresti qualcosa che ti piace e ti gratifica, solo per te, senza dipendere da nessuno. E ti faresti degli amici magari, mi sembra che tu non ne abbia al momento, o almeno non ne parli mai. Sono importanti queste cose, devi crearti una tua identità e indipendenza prima. Ho capito che nn ti piace star sola ma devi invece imparare a farlo, per te e per i tuoi figli, poi se arriverà un uomo nella tua vita, sarà nn il primo che ti dà attenzioni ma quello "giusto".


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Leggi quello che ti dicono senza offenderti
> 
> *Mi chiedevo, quando i bimbi sono col padre nn puoi dedicarti a qualcos'altro invece di correr dietro ai pantaloni di qualcuno?* Chessò un corso di cucina, di arrampicata, un'associazione di volontariato?faresti qualcosa che ti piace e ti gratifica, solo per te, senza dipendere da nessuno. E ti faresti degli amici magari, mi sembra che tu non ne abbia al momento, o almeno non ne parli mai. *Sono importanti queste cose, devi crearti una tua identità e indipendenza prima. Ho capito che nn ti piace star sola ma devi invece imparare a farlo, per te e per i tuoi figli*, poi se arriverà un uomo nella tua vita, sarà nn il primo che ti dà attenzioni ma quello "giusto".


parole sante


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Leggi quello che ti dicono senza offenderti
> 
> Mi chiedevo, quando i bimbi sono col padre nn puoi dedicarti a qualcos'altro invece di correr dietro ai pantaloni di qualcuno? Chessò un corso di cucina, di arrampicata, un'associazione di volontariato?faresti qualcosa che ti piace e ti gratifica, solo per te, senza dipendere da nessuno. E ti faresti degli amici magari, mi sembra che tu non ne abbia al momento, o almeno non ne parli mai. Sono importanti queste cose, devi crearti una tua identità e indipendenza prima. Ho capito che nn ti piace star sola ma devi invece imparare a farlo, per te e per i tuoi figli, poi se arriverà un uomo nella tua vita, sarà nn il primo che ti dà attenzioni ma quello "giusto".


Quoto


----------



## perplesso (2 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> salve secondo voi quanto è importante non cedere fisicamente a un uomo al 2 o al 3 appuntamento... se si vuole avere una storia seria ?
> ovvero quali sono i comportamenti da adottare per capire se fa davvero o no??
> perchè quando c'è quella chimica.... quell'attrazione fisica.... e dura resistere.... e c'è chi dice che non è il farlo o no che implica nella riuscita di un rapporto...
> qualcuno mi sa dare un parere???
> grazie M.


ma puoi "cedere" anche al primo appuntamento.    se uno è intenzionato bene è intenzionato bene,a prescindere da quando decidi di dargliela.

anzi,se uno è intenzionato bene e tu fai troppo la preziosa rischi di compromettere tutto


----------



## perplesso (2 Febbraio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Leggi quello che ti dicono senza offenderti
> 
> Mi chiedevo, quando i bimbi sono col padre nn puoi dedicarti a qualcos'altro invece di correr dietro ai pantaloni di qualcuno? Chessò un corso di cucina, di arrampicata, un'associazione di volontariato?faresti qualcosa che ti piace e ti gratifica, solo per te, senza dipendere da nessuno. E ti faresti degli amici magari, mi sembra che tu non ne abbia al momento, o almeno non ne parli mai. Sono importanti queste cose, devi crearti una tua identità e indipendenza prima. Ho capito che nn ti piace star sola ma devi invece imparare a farlo, per te e per i tuoi figli, poi se arriverà un uomo nella tua vita, sarà nn il primo che ti dà attenzioni ma quello "giusto".


il problema è sta ragazza è troppo incartata su se stessa ed al momento non ne vuole uscire fuori.


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Febbraio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Leggi quello che ti dicono senza offenderti
> 
> Mi chiedevo, quando i bimbi sono col padre nn puoi dedicarti a qualcos'altro invece di correr dietro ai pantaloni di qualcuno? Chessò un corso di cucina, di arrampicata, un'associazione di volontariato?faresti qualcosa che ti piace e ti gratifica, solo per te, senza dipendere da nessuno. E ti faresti degli amici magari, mi sembra che tu non ne abbia al momento, o almeno non ne parli mai. Sono importanti queste cose, devi crearti una tua identità e indipendenza prima. Ho capito che nn ti piace star sola ma devi invece imparare a farlo, per te e per i tuoi figli, poi se arriverà un uomo nella tua vita, sarà nn il primo che ti dà attenzioni ma quello "giusto".


quoto, è un ottimo consiglio


----------



## free (2 Febbraio 2013)

che poi coi figli non si è mai soli


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Febbraio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Leggi quello che ti dicono senza offenderti
> 
> Mi chiedevo, quando i bimbi sono col padre nn puoi dedicarti a qualcos'altro invece di correr dietro ai pantaloni di qualcuno? Chessò un corso di cucina, di arrampicata, un'associazione di volontariato?faresti qualcosa che ti piace e ti gratifica, solo per te, senza dipendere da nessuno. E ti faresti degli amici magari, mi sembra che tu non ne abbia al momento, o almeno non ne parli mai. Sono importanti queste cose, devi crearti una tua identità e indipendenza prima. Ho capito che nn ti piace star sola ma devi invece imparare a farlo, per te e per i tuoi figli, poi se arriverà un uomo nella tua vita, sarà nn il primo che ti dà attenzioni ma quello "giusto".


Giustissimo.

Maya, nessun uomo fa la corte in eterno alla sua donna. Per me ti sei affezzionata alle attenzioni di conquista e quando ti vengono a mancare, allora cerchi altri lidi. Puoi anche continuare su questa via, ma allora non creare famiglia.

In famiglia regna la routine e l'efficienza. Alla fine ognuno va per la sua via come ha sempre fatto, con l'aggiunta dei figli e con l'aggiunta del proprio partner, ovviamente. E suoceri, da non dimenticare. Gli impegni, già tanti per una sola persona, diventano 3x o 4x al prezzo di uno, e così, se ti va grasso, il maschio si ricorderà di te due volte all'anno, per San Valentino e per l'anniversario. A letto, se lo vuoi sapere, si gioca, dove ognuno trova il resto di tutto. Ma, non sei sola.

Se non vuoi famiglia, è comprensibilissimo. Ma allora non illuderti.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Giustissimo.
> 
> Maya, nessun uomo fa la corte in eterno alla sua donna. Per me ti sei affezzionata alle attenzioni di conquista e quando ti vengono a mancare, allora cerchi altri lidi. Puoi anche continuare su questa via, ma allora non creare famiglia.
> 
> ...


Il maschio si ricorderà di te due volte all'anno spero sia ironico....
La prima parte posso anche condividerla..con qualche riserva


----------



## maya (2 Febbraio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Leggi quello che ti dicono senza offenderti
> 
> Mi chiedevo, quando i bimbi sono col padre nn puoi dedicarti a qualcos'altro invece di correr dietro ai pantaloni di qualcuno? Chessò un corso di cucina, di arrampicata, un'associazione di volontariato?faresti qualcosa che ti piace e ti gratifica, solo per te, senza dipendere da nessuno. E ti faresti degli amici magari, mi sembra che tu non ne abbia al momento, o almeno non ne parli mai. Sono importanti queste cose, devi crearti una tua identità e indipendenza prima. Ho capito che nn ti piace star sola ma devi invece imparare a farlo, per te e per i tuoi figli, poi se arriverà un uomo nella tua vita, sarà nn il primo che ti dà attenzioni ma quello "giusto".


oggi io sono a lavoro......e i miei figli sono col padre ancora qualcuno... nn ha capito che ho un edicola dentro una stazione e sto aperta dal lunedi alla domenica ....e sto qui dall 8 alle 18 forse a qualcuno... nn e chiaro


----------



## maya (2 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Giustissimo.
> 
> Maya, nessun uomo fa la corte in eterno alla sua donna. Per me ti sei affezzionata alle attenzioni di conquista e quando ti vengono a mancare, allora cerchi altri lidi. Puoi anche continuare su questa via, ma allora non creare famiglia.
> 
> ...


non approovo....
la routine va bene ma morire in una coppia nn va bene


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> non approovo....
> la routine va bene ma morire in una coppia nn va bene


Quoto


----------



## maya (2 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il maschio si ricorderà di te due volte all'anno spero sia ironico....
> La prima parte posso anche condividerla..con qualche riserva


quoto


----------



## maya (2 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema è sta ragazza è troppo incartata su se stessa ed al momento non ne vuole uscire fuori.


incartata


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2013)

di solito si dice avvolta, in effetti


maya ha detto:


> incartata


----------



## Ultimo (2 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> di solito si dice avvolta, in effetti


Stavolta devo correggerti, si dice incartata.


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavolta devo correggerti, si dice incartata.


come una caramella rossana?
c'è sempre da imparare


----------



## Ultimo (2 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come una caramella rossana?
> c'è sempre da imparare



:up:


----------



## oceansize (2 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> oggi io sono a lavoro......e i miei figli sono col padre ancora qualcuno... nn ha capito che ho un edicola dentro una stazione e sto aperta dal lunedi alla domenica ....e sto qui dall 8 alle 18 forse a qualcuno... nn e chiaro


ho capito, ma se hai tempo per correre dietro ai pantaloni, ne avresti anche per crearti una rete di attività, hobby, interessi e quindi amici. Che queste cose poi ti restano, nn è che spariscono la volta dopo.

solo questo  devi capire che siamo dalla tua parte e ti sproniamo a fare delle scelte ponderate per la tua vita, anche dicendoti cose che nn vuoi sentire. Pio la scelta è tua.

ma soprattutto non saresti contenta che finalmente sei libera dai genitori, libera da un uomo che non ami, i figli dal papà, fare qualcosa per te,solo per te, senza altri uomini a condizionarti?
capisco che se non l'hai mai fatto è difficile, ma da qualche parte devi cominciare.


----------



## maya (2 Febbraio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> ho capito, ma se hai tempo per correre dietro ai pantaloni, ne avresti anche per crearti una rete di attività, hobby, interessi e quindi amici. Che queste cose poi ti restano, nn è che spariscono la volta dopo.
> 
> solo questo  devi capire che siamo dalla tua parte e ti sproniamo a fare delle scelte ponderate per la tua vita, anche dicendoti cose che nn vuoi sentire. Pio la scelta è tua.
> 
> ...


non loo sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il maschio si ricorderà di te due volte all'anno spero sia ironico....
> La prima parte posso anche condividerla..con qualche riserva


E' le realtà. Ricordarsi nel modo esclusivo da pre-coppia. Cioè quei momenti che si cercano tutti i giorni e non si riescono mai a trovare. I maschi poi si tuffano nel lavoro e non si vedono manco le bollicine 

Te ne renderai conto quando guardi a tavola il retro di un giornale anziché la faccia del tuo amato marito *e* quando non noti più la differenza.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> non approovo....
> la routine va bene ma morire in una coppia nn va bene


ne riparliamo fra 30 anni, ok?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' le realtà. Ricordarsi nel modo esclusivo da pre-coppia. Cioè quei momenti che si cercano tutti i giorni e non si riescono mai a trovare. I maschi poi si tuffano nel lavoro e non si vedono manco le bollicine
> 
> Te ne renderai conto quando guardi a tavola il retro di un giornale anziché la faccia del tuo amato marito *e* quando non noti più la differenza.


Che la situazioni cambia sono d'accordo che il tuo compagno si ricordi due volte all'anno di te no.
Il giorno che dovessi vedere il retro del giornale saprei che non sto vivendo più inccoppia. accidenti che pessimismo....
mio padre dopo 49 anni bacia mia mamma ogni mattina e ogni sera enon gli ho mai visto leggere il giornale a tavola


----------



## perplesso (2 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> non loo sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


ecco. intendo questo quando scrivo che 6 incartata in te stessa e non vuoi uscire


----------



## lunaiena (2 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Giustissimo.
> 
> Maya, nessun uomo fa la corte in eterno alla sua donna. Per me ti sei affezzionata alle attenzioni di conquista e quando ti vengono a mancare, allora cerchi altri lidi. Puoi anche continuare su questa via, ma allora non creare famiglia.
> 
> ...



Facciamo 4 và
il compleanno e natale....
peró in compenso lui si fa ricordare ogni giorno:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Facciamo 4 và
> il compleanno e natale....
> peró in compenso *lui* si fa ricordare ogni giorno:rotfl:


vero


----------



## maya (3 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che la situazioni cambia sono d'accordo che il tuo compagno si ricordi due volte all'anno di te no.
> Il giorno che dovessi vedere il retro del giornale saprei che non sto vivendo più inccoppia. accidenti che pessimismo....
> *mio padre dopo 49 anni bacia mia mamma ogni mattina e ogni sera enon gli ho mai visto leggere il giornale a tavola*


*
*
tutte alle
altre le fortune... 
pure  mio padre e sempre con mia madre marito presente...coi suoi difetti ma presente


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> [/B]
> tutte alle
> altre le fortune...
> pure  mio padre e sempre con mia madre marito presente...coi suoi difetti ma presente


Non sognare...
Ogni coppia decide per sè...
Quello che per loro è essere coppia.

Non farti fregare
da adesioni bislacche 

a modelli che non vanno bene per te

Ad esempio per me essere coppia è che tu dato che sei mia moglie, ogni santo giorno mi porti la colazione a letto con un quotidiano e stai lì seduta sul letto a guardarmi mentre ti leggo le notizie del giorno no?

Il tuo problema a mio vedere è che sei confusa e non sai neppure tu quello che vuoi...

Ma occhio a non essere come me

QUante volte, quante volte mi sono incazzato
perchè immaginavo che una realtà fosse in un modo

e poi ho dovuto arrendermi all'evidenza che è in un altro?

E così viste deluse le mie aspettative mi sono sentito imbrogliato no?

Per esempio
Io dico a te...
Ah che bel lavoro fare l'edicolante, come ti invidio, contatto con la gente, nessuno che ti rompe, tempo per leggere ecc...ecc...ah come ti invidio...ah se potessi io essere al tuo posto.

Ma tu mi avvisi, guarda Conte che non è solo come lo vedi tu sto lavoro, guarda conte che ogni lavoro ha le sue difficoltà....

Ma io non ti ascolto e parto in quarta ad aprire un'edicola
E mi scontro proprio con le cose non previste della situazione no?

Prova a impostare la tua vita secondo scenari plausibili e realistici, chiediti cosa tu hai da offrire ad un uomo, più che sognare come deve essere lui no?

Bon ciao Maya
Ma ti penso che la vita è un casino!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> [/B]
> tutte alle
> altre le fortune...
> pure  mio padre e sempre con mia madre marito presente...coi suoi difetti ma presente


ma ovvio che ci siano i difetti e anche i litigi. Guai se non ci fossero. 
Ti dico quello c'è dico spesso. La sensazione che ho per alcuni qui dentro é che,visto che a loro noné stata data una certa fortuna dicono che questa fortuna non esiste.
io è te con molta probabilitá non l'abbiamo avuta ma abbiamo la capacitá di vederla in altri e non ci nascondiamo in un "non esiste" che ci mette
 in pace l'anima.
dove sbagli é nella ricerca spasmodica di questo perché così facendo raccogli solo delusioni e non ti godi momenti che possono essere altrettanto belli e intensi.
poi l'amore , quello vero, arriverá....è io te lo auguro


----------



## maya (3 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma ovvio che ci siano i difetti e anche i litigi. Guai se non ci fossero.
> Ti dico quello c'è dico spesso. La sensazione che ho per alcuni qui dentro é che,visto che a loro noné stata data una certa fortuna dicono che questa fortuna non esiste.
> *io è te con molta probabilitá non l'abbiamo avuta ma abbiamo la capacitá di vederla in altri e non ci nascondiamo in un "non esiste" che ci mette*
> *in pace l'anima.*
> ...


*quoto*...
si è vero la riicerca spasmodica...vorrei vivermi momenti intensi come quello di ieri ...ma nn ci riesco accecata dal mio vedere le cose che devono x me avere un significato profondo e nn per un momento....... solo per un sera o solo per un ora... 
torno a casa e mi sento vuota....... come se avessi fatto qualcosa di cui nn ero cosciente ma che in quel momento pensavo lo fossi...... xkè cerco di essere quella che nn sono 
nn mi posso aggrovviglià il capo... x ogni cosa....... nn ne posso più
mi dico sempre maya pensa di meno ... e nn ti fermare solo alle cos che ti fanno più comodo...
cerco d dimenticare il 44 enne di farmene una ragione di accettare che per lui sono sola quella del momento quella con cui ha piacere a stare e nient'altro
ma poi ieri mi sono sentita come se l'avessi tradito il momento vissuto ieri ...che avrei voluto vivere con una certa spensieratezza nn è stato tale---------------- 

xkè?? xkè in capo ho lui..... che nn mi merita ma io ci muoio dietro (44) 
povera bimba stupidina....


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> [/B]
> *tutte alle
> altre le fortune... *
> pure  mio padre e sempre con mia madre marito presente...coi suoi difetti ma presente


Spero che tu stia scherzando 
me non lo pensi seriamente...


----------



## Daniele (4 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> xkè?? xkè in capo ho lui..... che nn mi merita ma io ci muoio dietro (44)
> povera bimba stupidina....


Mi hai fatto tenerezza sai? Ma adesso ti dico, il 44 enne è solamente una proiezione di quello che è tuo padre. Ti spiego meglio la cosa. Lui è un uomo di esperienza e data la tua giovane età potrebbe essere confusa come anche maggiore stabilità, mentre posso dirti che un 44 enne single...non è altro che un vecchio 25 enne trombatore.
Poi arriva il momento di mettere la testa apposto e farsi una famiglia anche per questi, ma anche questi come sempre hanno vissuto vogliono qualcosa di proprio, non condiviso con altri, tu hai i tuoi figli, sono di troppo per lui, questo devi saperlo.
Tu non sei ragazza da uscire con ogni persona che ti piace per farci solo sesso, motivo per cui ti consiglio per un poco altri passatempi, perchè dico così?
Perchè ioho sempre instaurato qualche genere di rapporto con le donne della mia vita, mi sono reso conto che posso dire nessun coinvolgimento, ma non esiste, motivo per cui il miglior metodo per non coinvolgermi è non fare. Teroricamente vivo bene da solo, anche se ho una compagna con cui vivo stupendamente, ma sai, io mi farò come minimo 3 anni in Cina e lei non ha voglia di venire con me, non ha ben capito che quei 3 anni forse diventeranno 6 anni oppure diventeranno anni in un'altro stato, dipende da dove mi manderanno. Però non posso fare come mi hanno detto degli amici, di farmi delle "botte di allegria" qui in Cina, perchè comunque le persone sono esseri umani, perchè tradire è sbagliato e perchè ci sono così tante implicazioni che mi farebbero così male da distruggermi dentro. 
Motivo per cui ti dico, non fare nessuna ricerca spasmodica, cerca sempre di vivere la tua vita con serenità, evita le chat e quando capita di conoscere dal vero una persona simpatica, prendi la palla al balzo, ma non forzare questa palla, se no rischi che sia una palla medica.

Cerca di essere più paziente Maya, la tua impazienza ti ha portato ad un matrimonio sbagliato e quindi a fare una famiglia sbagliata e visto che hai tanto sbagliato, devi correggere il tiro.

Ciao


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2013)

*Danilel*



Daniele ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto tenerezza sai? Ma adesso ti dico, il 44 enne è solamente una proiezione di quello che è tuo padre. Ti spiego meglio la cosa. Lui è un uomo di esperienza e data la tua giovane età potrebbe essere confusa come anche maggiore stabilità, mentre posso dirti che un 44 enne single...non è altro che un vecchio 25 enne trombatore.
> Poi arriva il momento di mettere la testa apposto e farsi una famiglia anche per questi, ma anche questi come sempre hanno vissuto vogliono qualcosa di proprio, non condiviso con altri, tu hai i tuoi figli, sono di troppo per lui, questo devi saperlo.
> Tu non sei ragazza da uscire con ogni persona che ti piace per farci solo sesso, motivo per cui ti consiglio per un poco altri passatempi, perchè dico così?
> Perchè ioho sempre instaurato qualche genere di rapporto con le donne della mia vita, mi sono reso conto che posso dire nessun coinvolgimento, ma non esiste, motivo per cui il miglior metodo per non coinvolgermi è non fare. Teroricamente vivo bene da solo, anche se ho una compagna con cui vivo stupendamente, ma sai, io mi farò come minimo 3 anni in Cina e lei non ha voglia di venire con me, non ha ben capito che quei 3 anni forse diventeranno 6 anni oppure diventeranno anni in un'altro stato, dipende da dove mi manderanno. Però non posso fare come mi hanno detto degli amici, di farmi delle "botte di allegria" qui in Cina, perchè comunque le persone sono esseri umani, perchè tradire è sbagliato e perchè ci sono così tante implicazioni che mi farebbero così male da distruggermi dentro.
> ...


Intanto un doveroso e rispettoso saluto ad uno dei miei forumisti preferiti.Ascolta ,perchè non torni in italia e in cina ci mandiamo sto coglione del conte?Si può fare?:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (4 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto un doveroso e rispettoso saluto ad uno dei miei forumisti preferiti.Ascolta ,perchè non torni in italia e in cina ci mandiamo sto coglione del conte?Si può fare?:rotfl:


Ci sto troppo bene in Cina oscuro, sai??? Sono un re in questo posto e la cosa mi piace. Oggi o potuto esprimere il meglio di me con un mio sottoposto elargendo la mia conoscenza e mi sono reso conto che il ragazzo è sveglio...e la cosa non può che farmi piacere. Domani che devo consegnare alla Brembo due macchine avrò in lui una buona spalla.


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Ci sto troppo bene in Cina oscuro, sai??? Sono un re in questo posto e la cosa mi piace. Oggi o potuto esprimere il meglio di me con un mio sottoposto elargendo la mia conoscenza e mi sono reso conto che il ragazzo è sveglio...e la cosa non può che farmi piacere. Domani che devo consegnare alla Brembo due macchine avrò in lui una buona spalla.


Sapere che stai bene mi fa contento,forse tu hai avuto più coraggio di me ad andartene!brembo?li monto sulla mia,dischi baffati e pinza maggiorate....!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ci sto troppo bene in Cina oscuro, sai??? *Sono un re in questo posto e la cosa mi piace. Oggi o potuto esprimere il meglio di me con un mio sottoposto elargendo la mia conoscenza *e mi sono reso conto che il ragazzo è sveglio...e la cosa non può che farmi piacere. Domani che devo consegnare alla Brembo due macchine avrò in lui una buona spalla.


Aiutatemi. Il Re dei Cinegri. 

P.S: o potuto.


----------



## Daniele (4 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aiutatemi. Il Re dei Cinegri.
> 
> P.S: o potuto.


Nessuna parola per quello che sei, credo che le tue parole possano bastare, mi spiace per te che sei messo così.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nessuna parola per quello che sei, credo che le tue parole possano bastare, mi spiace per te che sei messo così.



Sono un re. Gesù mio. Dai. Ma che cazzo di testa hai, su.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aiutatemi. Il Re dei Cinegri.
> 
> P.S: o potuto.


Si tu sei re
Ma il tuo regno
non è di questo mondo.


----------



## maya (4 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto tenerezza sai? Ma adesso ti dico, il 44 enne è solamente una proiezione di quello che è tuo padre. Ti spiego meglio la cosa. Lui è un uomo di esperienza e data la tua giovane età potrebbe essere confusa come anche maggiore stabilità, m*entre posso dirti che un 44 enne single...non è altro che un vecchio 25 enne trombatore.*
> Poi arriva il momento di mettere la testa apposto e farsi una famiglia anche per questi, ma anche questi come sempre hanno vissuto vogliono qualcosa di proprio, non condiviso con altri, tu hai i tuoi figli, sono di troppo per lui, questo devi saperlo.
> Tu non sei ragazza da uscire con ogni persona che ti piace per farci solo sesso, motivo per cui ti consiglio per un poco altri passatempi, perchè dico così?
> Perchè ioho sempre instaurato qualche genere di rapporto con le donne della mia vita, mi sono reso conto che posso dire nessun coinvolgimento, ma non esiste, motivo per cui il miglior metodo per non coinvolgermi è non fare. Teroricamente vivo bene da solo, anche se ho una compagna con cui vivo stupendamente, ma sai, io mi farò come minimo 3 anni in Cina e lei non ha voglia di venire con me, non ha ben capito che quei 3 anni forse diventeranno 6 anni oppure diventeranno anni in un'altro stato, dipende da dove mi manderanno. Però non posso fare come mi hanno detto degli amici, di farmi delle "botte di allegria" qui in Cina, perchè comunque le persone sono esseri umani, perchè tradire è sbagliato e perchè ci sono così tante implicazioni che mi farebbero così male da distruggermi dentro.
> ...


x una volta dani sei riuscito... a parlarmi senza attaccarmi.............
hai ragione "*mentre posso dirti che un 44 enne single...non è altro che un vecchio 25 enne trombatore.*"

ma xkè allora io mi sono attaccata a lui? 
quel senso nn so di cosa... quel piacermi cosi maledettamente....... 

*evita le chat* ... sn diventate una compagnia... sabato ero in disco e mi sentivo molto sicura di me... mii sarei avvicinata volentieri  a un tizio ma poi nn lo fatto e lui nn l'ha fatto... dietro un pc mi sento più sicura mma xkè????

*Cerca di essere più paziente Maya, la tua impazienza ti ha  portato ad un matrimonio sbagliato e quindi a fare una famiglia  sbagliata e visto che hai tanto sbagliato, devi correggere il tiro.*


----------



## maya (4 Febbraio 2013)

poi nn capisco... xkè cerco uomini più grandi e sono prevenuta... sui 30 enne o 35 enni?? e poi mi trattano di merda come il 44 enne???


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2013)

*S*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si tu sei re
> Ma il tuo regno
> non è di questo mondo.


Tranquillo che se il mondo è quello dove vivi tu,daniele è solo che contento...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> poi nn capisco... xkè cerco uomini più grandi e sono prevenuta... sui 30 enne o 35 enni?? e poi mi trattano di merda come il 44 enne???



Se ti trattano di merda è perchè tu ti lasci trattare di merda... 
Ma che te l'ho fa fare di essere trattata di merda da degli sconosciuti?


----------



## maya (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se ti trattano di merda è perchè tu ti lasci trattare di merda...
> Ma che te l'ho fa fare di essere trattata di merda da degli sconosciuti?


lo so... ma saii penso che debbano conoscermii gli do tempo di capire chi sono ma nello stesso tempo mi illudo... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
cmq merda nn è il termine giusto.... ho esagereto...
era per dire che nn si pongono il problema se mi fanno stare male... ecco qeusto dicevo...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo che se il mondo è quello dove vivi tu,daniele è solo che contento...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Daniele ha sempre fatto il mio gioco...
e non lo sa...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> poi nn capisco... xkè cerco uomini più grandi e sono prevenuta... sui 30 enne o 35 enni?? e poi mi trattano di merda come il 44 enne???


Io invece non capisco perchè dici che ti trattano di merda
A me non sembra che il 44enne ti abbia trattato di merda da quello che hai raccontato


----------



## maya (4 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io invece non capisco perchè dici che ti trattano di merda
> A me non sembra che il 44enne ti abbia trattato di merda da quello che hai raccontato


si ma lo vede che mi sto dannatamente attaccando a lui??'e lui aveva detto che se una persona vedeva che si attaccava a lui si sarebbe allontanato... ma xkè nn lo fa??
io nn lo voglio perdere per cui nn lo mollo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> lo so... nessun uomo si scansa...
> ma se c'è quell'attrazzione fiisica che si fa?


si scopa. altre domande?


----------



## maya (5 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> si scopa. altre domande?


nn lo so.... spero di no...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn lo so.... spero di no...


scusa, ma se c'è attrazione fisica, che altro ci vuole? è ideale per soddifare il motivo per il quale siamo sulla terra, riprodursi, mangiare, cagare e dormire. tutto il resto è extra :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2013)

3 note magiche per avere un uomo "Si La Do" :mrgreen:

Tornando serio, Maya, secondo me tu sei estremamente insicura e vai sulle chat dove ci sono i pezzi di merda. Sai, non dico che chi va in chat lo fa perchè è un enorme pezzo di cacca, ma di sicuro gli enormi pezzi di cacca vanno nelle chat. Ah, la famosa frase del tizio che quando vede che una donna si sta attaccando lui lascia perdere...è una sua idiozia, un uomo rimane attaccato finchè ha motivo di capire che ha il suo tornaconto (scopate), ti lascerebbe solo se capisse che da te non piglia più nulla in quel senso.
Ciao


----------



## maya (7 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> 3 note magiche per avere un uomo "Si La Do" :mrgreen:
> 
> Tornando serio, Maya, secondo me tu sei estremamente insicura e vai sulle chat dove ci sono i pezzi di merda. Sai, non dico che chi va in chat lo fa perchè è un enorme pezzo di cacca, ma di sicuro gli enormi pezzi di cacca vanno nelle chat. Ah, la famosa frase del tizio che quando vede che una donna si sta attaccando lui lascia perdere...è una sua idiozia, un uomo rimane attaccato finchè ha motivo di capire che ha il suo tornaconto (scopate), ti lascerebbe solo se capisse che da te non piglia più nulla in quel senso.
> Ciao


:up:e vero sono insicura...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> :up:e vero sono insicura...


è vero pure tutta la storia degli ENORMI pezzi di cacca. Dai retta a Daniele.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> scusa, ma se c'è attrazione fisica, che altro ci vuole? è ideale per soddifare il motivo per il quale siamo sulla terra, riprodursi, mangiare, cagare e dormire. tutto il resto è extra :rotfl:


a me piacciono tanto gli extra:racchia:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> 3 note magiche per avere un uomo "Si La Do" :mrgreen:
> 
> Tornando serio, Maya, secondo me tu sei estremamente insicura e vai sulle chat dove ci sono i pezzi di merda. Sai, non dico che chi va in chat lo fa perchè è un enorme pezzo di cacca, ma di sicuro gli enormi pezzi di cacca vanno nelle chat. Ah, la famosa frase del tizio che quando vede che una donna si sta attaccando lui lascia perdere...è una sua idiozia, un uomo rimane attaccato finchè ha motivo di capire che ha il suo tornaconto (scopate), ti lascerebbe solo se capisse che da te non piglia più nulla in quel senso.
> Ciao



Daniele..devi distingure..c'e'chi vede una sconosciuta in chat,e le chiede di parlare con lui,e sono gli invorniti.C'e' chi come me,manda email,e solo se rispondono interessate poi dedica qualche minuto di chat...e non vedo la tua offesa cosa c'entri.
.Per darti idea del fenomeno,ieri mattina,amica che il troppo lavoro mi ha fatto purtroppo tralasciare...mi ha detto di avere in attesa ben 620 uomini,mentre per 5 minuti abbiamo parlato nella chat.
E non racconta balle...


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> 3 note magiche per avere un uomo "Si La Do" :mrgreen:
> 
> Tornando serio, Maya, secondo me tu sei estremamente insicura e vai sulle chat dove ci sono i pezzi di merda. Sai, non dico che chi va in chat lo fa perchè è un enorme pezzo di cacca, ma di sicuro gli enormi pezzi di cacca vanno nelle chat. Ah, la famosa frase del tizio che quando vede che una donna si sta attaccando lui lascia perdere...è una sua idiozia, un *uomo rimane* *attaccato finchè ha motivo di capire che ha il suo tornaconto (scopate), ti lascerebbe solo se capisse che da te non piglia più nulla in quel senso.*
> *C*iao


e questo è uno dei tanti motivi per non smollarla ai primi appuntamenti...
e non per fare la preziosa...
a meno che non si è in due a voler solo sesso...


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele..devi distingure..c'e'chi vede una sconosciuta in chat,e le chiede di parlare con lui,e sono gli invorniti.C'e' chi come me,manda email,e solo se rispondono interessate poi dedica qualche minuto di chat...e non vedo la tua offesa cosa c'entri.
> .Per darti idea del fenomeno,ieri mattina,amica che il troppo lavoro mi ha fatto purtroppo tralasciare...mi ha detto di avere in attesa ben 620 uomini,mentre per 5 minuti abbiamo parlato nella chat.
> E non racconta balle...


nella lista che numero hai?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele..devi distingure..c'e'chi vede una sconosciuta in chat,e le chiede di parlare con lui,e sono gli invorniti.C'e' chi come me,manda email,e solo se rispondono interessate poi dedica qualche minuto di chat...e non vedo la tua offesa cosa c'entri.
> .Per darti idea del fenomeno,ieri mattina,amica che il troppo lavoro mi ha fatto purtroppo tralasciare...mi ha detto di avere in attesa ben 620 uomini,mentre per 5 minuti abbiamo parlato nella chat.
> E non racconta balle...


Lothar, ha ben detto che non tutti quelli che sono in chat sono uguali. Mica ha scritto in cinese


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io mi chiedevo solo come si fa a capire se uan persona vuole una sola cosa....


Maya, di cosa parli con lui?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nella lista che numero hai?



 nessuno...li ho bypassati tutti..perche'quando chiedo la chat io..mi fa entrare all'istante


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ci sono stati uomini che haanno corteggiato anche solo per arrivare a scopare



Anche donne se è per questo.


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nessuno...li ho bypassati tutti..perche'quando chiedo la chat io..mi fa entrare all'istante


Madonna 
quasi quasi ti ccontatto 
sono curiosa ti capire cosa sscrivi
di così sconvolgente


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Madonna
> quasi quasi ti ccontatto
> sono curiosa ti capire cosa sscrivi
> di così sconvolgente


sai che è venuta la stessa curiosità pure a me?


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn sposare ma magari nn voglio che pensi che vadoa letto con tutti gli uomini



Forse più che lui vuoi rassicurare te stessa, dopo le varie esperienze negative!


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che è venuta la stessa curiosità pure a me?


peró la mia lista di attesa è uguale a zero...
Vincerebbe facile ...
ora mi faccio una lista la macchinetta dei numeri sarà automatica ?


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma io penso d dedicarmi a figli........



Pensi o lo fai?

Loro devono essere al primo posto, smetti di cercare uomini in chat, quasi tutti sono impegnati e cercano solo donne disponibili, i figli crescono in fretta e quello che perdi ora di loro non è recuperabile.


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io ho tanti casiniii lavorativi che nn immaginate nemmeno....il mio lavoro nn và per adesso...
> i miei bimbi sono la gioia più grande...
> ma amo vivere emozionandomi anche per le piccole cose.... si è vero cerco una situazione che mi faccia sentire viva perchè sono stufa di pensare solo ai problemi....stufa di avere mille cose da pensare a 25 anni un età in cui nessuno a tutte le responsabilità che ho... ovviamente qualcuno di voi mi dirà le hai volute... bene sono d'accordo ma ora mi stringe il lavoro che nn va....vorrei solo essere per un pò tranquilla ... chiedo molto??'



Se cerchi un uomo che oltre ad amarti, coccolarti, viziarti ti mantenga con i tuoi figli, o sei Monica Bellucci o scordatelo, a meno che non sia vicino ai settantanni.


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> E MI SN VENUTI PURE A PRENDERE IN BRASILE



Come ti sei comportata tu con loro negli anni?

Sai a volte si perde la speranza, soprattutto quando non si è mai ascoltati.

Mi ricordi molto una delle mie figlie, la adoro ma ho pazienza da vendere.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Madonna
> quasi quasi ti ccontatto
> sono curiosa ti capire cosa sscrivi
> di così sconvolgente



bisogna esserne capaci...le donne capiscono quando trovano una persona diversa,dai soliti mai goduti,che non sanno scrivere manco 2 righe....poi se vuoi in mp ti mando''un saggio''...vedrai che concordi..


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bisogna esserne capaci...le donne capiscono quando trovano una persona diversa,dai soliti mai goduti,che non sanno scrivere manco 2 righe....poi se vuoi in mp ti mando''un saggio''...vedrai che concordi..



no in mp, pure io vorrei leggerlo!
perchè non lo scrivi?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no in mp, pure io vorrei leggerlo!
> perchè non lo scrivi?



daiiii Free..non posso..primo perche' qualcuna potrebbe essere qua'dentro,ho fatto copia e incolla a sei nick..si fa prima no???e alle donne questo non piace...:smile:,,secondo perche'dopo me lo copiano...se vuoi te lo mando mp.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no in mp, pure io vorrei leggerlo!
> perchè non lo scrivi?


posso immaginare il perchè questione di ...marketing magari nel privèe... oppure lo manda a chi ha fatto richiesta via MP:smile:
Lothar, vogliamo un tuo saggio di seduzione, su.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiii Free..non posso..primo perche' qualcuna potrebbe essere qua'dentro,ho fatto copia e incolla a sei nick..si fa prima no???e alle donne questo non piace...:smile:,,secondo perche'dopo me lo copiano...se vuoi te lo mando mp.


Micione mandalo anche a me il pm.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2013)

adoro la doppia virgola:rotfl:





lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiii Free..non posso..primo perche' qualcuna potrebbe essere qua'dentro,ho fatto copia e incolla a sei nick..si fa prima no???e alle donne questo non piace...:smile:,,secondo perche'dopo me lo copiano...se vuoi te lo mando mp.


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiii Free..non posso..primo perche' qualcuna potrebbe essere qua'dentro,ho fatto copia e incolla a sei nick..si fa prima no???e alle donne questo non piace...:smile:,,secondo perche'dopo me lo copiano...se vuoi te lo mando mp.


grazie sei molto gentile!:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io ho tanti casiniii lavorativi che nn immaginate nemmeno....il mio lavoro nn và per adesso...
> i miei bimbi sono la gioia più grande...
> ma amo vivere emozionandomi anche per le piccole cose.... si è vero cerco una situazione che mi faccia sentire viva perchè sono stufa di pensare solo ai problemi....stufa di avere mille cose da pensare a 25 anni un età in cui nessuno a tutte le responsabilità che ho... ovviamente qualcuno di voi mi dirà le hai volute... bene sono d'accordo ma ora mi stringe il lavoro che nn va....vorrei solo essere per un pò tranquilla ... chiedo molto??'


temo che quando si entri nel mondo degli adulti 
la tranquillità arriva all'età pensionabile...
sempre se ci si arriva...


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bisogna esserne capaci...le donne capiscono quando trovano una persona diversa,dai soliti mai goduti,che non sanno scrivere manco 2 righe....poi se vuoi in mp ti mando''un saggio''...vedrai che concordi..



Dai si ....
se mi piace posso fare copia incolla e mandarlo anch'io?
dai facciamo una catena....
Ovvio tutto con la massima riservatezza...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> posso immaginare il perchè questione di ...marketing magari nel privèe... oppure lo manda a chi ha fatto richiesta via MP:smile:
> Lothar, vogliamo un tuo saggio di seduzione, su.


vi faccio ridere perche'sembra ai confini della realta'........
.....mio amicone di paese anche peggio di me.. sa che sono in contatto stretto cin tipa di paese della ns provincia..stamattina mi fa'..Lothar iniziato contatto con tipa dello stesso paese.
Ah si?????che lavoro fa amico,ed e'lo stesso della ''mia''.....eta...idem...nome idem:smile::smile::smile:..
piccolo il mondo eh?????adesso sto pensando ad una gara....ahahahahh


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai si ....
> se mi piace posso fare copia incolla e mandarlo anch'io?
> dai facciamo una catena....
> *Ovvio tutto con la massima riservatezza*...


ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vi faccio ridere perche'sembra ai confini della realta'........
> .....mio amicone di paese anche peggio di me.. sa che sono in contatto stretto cin tipa di paese della ns provincia..stamattina mi fa'..Lothar iniziato contatto con tipa dello stesso paese.
> Ah si?????che lavoro fa amico,ed e'lo stesso della ''mia''.....eta...idem...nome idem:smile::smile::smile:..
> piccolo il mondo eh?????*adesso sto pensando ad una gara....*ahahahahh


mi sa che la gara la sta facendo lei. Di appalto.


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vi faccio ridere perche'sembra ai confini della realta'........
> .....mio amicone di paese anche peggio di me.. sa che sono in contatto stretto cin tipa di paese della ns provincia..stamattina mi fa'..Lothar iniziato contatto con tipa dello stesso paese.
> Ah si?????che lavoro fa amico,ed e'lo stesso della ''mia''.....eta...idem...nome idem:smile::smile::smile:..
> piccolo il mondo eh?????adesso sto pensando ad una gara....ahahahahh



Questa si che fa ridere..!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Questa si che fa ridere..!!


Comunque noi facciamo il tifo per Lotharone nostro, vero?


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque noi facciamo il tifo per Lotharone nostro, vero?



Ovvio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ovvio...


LOTHAR, LA CURVA E' CON TE!


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2013)

a me non è arrivato nulla...
avete finito di distrarlo??


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me non è arrivato nulla...
> avete finito di distrarlo??


SHHHH. Sta componendo...


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> LOTHAR, LA CURVA E' CON TE!











Sarebbe una ola ....
in caso non si capisse


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vi faccio ridere perche'sembra ai confini della realta'........
> .....mio amicone di paese anche peggio di me.. sa che sono in contatto stretto cin tipa di paese della ns provincia..stamattina mi fa'..Lothar iniziato contatto con tipa dello stesso paese.
> Ah si?????che lavoro fa amico,ed e'lo stesso della ''mia''.....eta...idem...nome idem:smile::smile::smile:..
> piccolo il mondo eh?????adesso sto pensando ad una gara....ahahahahh


Oh, ma sto pm?


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> SHHHH. Sta componendo...



ma cosa??
ha da fare copiaincolla!


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque noi facciamo il tifo per Lotharone nostro, vero?


appena messaggiato il Diavel n2..noi uomini non siamo come voi Sbri..ci siamo detti che una scopata,non vale un'amico.quindi si accomoda in panca e aspetta...se mi va buca..lo aiuto a farsela.bello no...???
,


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> appena messaggiato il Diavel n2..noi uomini non siamo come voi Sbri..ci siamo detti che una scopata,non vale un'amico.quindi si accomoda in panca e aspetta...se mi va buca..lo aiuto a farsela.bello no...???
> ,



ocio a non aiutarlo con lo stesso messaggio tuo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> appena messaggiato il Diavel n2..noi uomini non siamo come voi Sbri..ci siamo detti che una scopata,non vale un'amico.quindi si accomoda in panca e aspetta...se mi va buca..lo aiuto a farsela.bello no...???
> ,


l'importante è rispettare la fila, prima o poi arriva anche il nostro turno:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> LOTHAR, LA CURVA E' CON TE!



:risata::risata::risata:


Ho finito gli smeraldi


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> appena messaggiato il *Diavel *n2..noi uomini non siamo come voi Sbri..ci siamo detti che una scopata,non vale un'amico.quindi si accomoda in panca e aspetta...se mi va buca..lo aiuto a farsela.bello no...???
> ,


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> appena messaggiato il Diavel n2..noi uomini non siamo come voi Sbri..ci siamo detti che una scopata,non vale un'amico.quindi si accomoda in panca e aspetta...se mi va buca..lo aiuto a farsela.bello no...???
> ,


E io Asmodeo conte filisteo non so niente?
A proposito ho un paio di rumene in saldo
ti interessano?


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2013)

Lotharrrrrrr!

???


----------



## Daniele (8 Febbraio 2013)

Lothar, grazie di dimostrare a Maya la mia ipotesi, così l'aiuti tanto! Io ho solo una piccola cosa da dire, ma cazzo, come ci si può definire conquistatori di donne se si va in chat per trovare scopate e dove ci sono donne disponibili per scopate? Cioè onestamente la vedo simile come andare in concessionaria a prendere un'auto, bella forza che dopo esci con un'auto nuova se c'hai il denaro per pagarla.
Sarò limitato io, ma se vado al mercato del *Pescie* penso di portare a casa *Pescie*, no? 
Qundi cara maya, meno chat e più fatti, perchè a volte ad una bella ragazza basta uscire una sera vestita bene e chiaccherare che ha una probabilità maggiore di trovare persone interessate non solo alla scopata.
Ah, poche regole, ma non darla alla prima sera, ti prego e non per la figura che fai, ma per te, per capire se la persoina è interessata ai tuoi occhioni o a più in basso...non andarci a letto subito, non darti una regola, ma guarda sempre quanto la persona sembra attirata dalla tua semplice compagnia, poi vedi tu.

Ciao

PS: La regola vale poco, a me tutte l'hanno sempre data alla prima sera, però io sono una persona seria seria.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lothar, grazie di dimostrare a Maya la mia ipotesi, così l'aiuti tanto! Io ho solo una piccola cosa da dire, ma cazzo, come ci si può definire conquistatori di donne se si va in chat per trovare scopate e dove ci sono donne disponibili per scopate? Cioè onestamente la vedo simile come andare in concessionaria a prendere un'auto, bella forza che dopo esci con un'auto nuova se c'hai il denaro per pagarla.
> Sarò limitato io, ma se vado al mercato del *Pescie* penso di portare a casa *Pescie*, no?
> Qundi cara maya, meno chat e più fatti, perchè a volte ad una bella ragazza basta uscire una sera vestita bene e chiaccherare che ha una probabilità maggiore di trovare persone interessate non solo alla scopata.
> Ah, poche regole, ma non darla alla prima sera, ti prego e non per la figura che fai, ma per te, per capire se la persoina è interessata ai tuoi occhioni o a più in basso...non andarci a letto subito, non darti una regola, ma guarda sempre quanto la persona sembra attirata dalla tua semplice compagnia, poi vedi tu.
> ...


Secondo me la Cina ti fa bene
Quoto tutta la prima parte


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lothar, grazie di dimostrare a Maya la mia ipotesi, così l'aiuti tanto! Io ho solo una piccola cosa da dire, ma cazzo, come ci si può definire conquistatori di donne se si va in chat per trovare scopate e dove ci sono donne disponibili per scopate? Cioè onestamente la vedo simile come andare in concessionaria a prendere un'auto, bella forza che dopo esci con un'auto nuova se c'hai il denaro per pagarla.
> Sarò limitato io, ma se vado al mercato del *Pescie* penso di portare a casa *Pescie*, no?
> Qundi cara maya, meno chat e più fatti, perchè a volte ad una bella ragazza basta uscire una sera vestita bene e chiaccherare che ha una probabilità maggiore di trovare persone interessate non solo alla scopata.
> Ah, poche regole, ma non darla alla prima sera, ti prego e non per la figura che fai, ma per te, per capire se la persoina è interessata ai tuoi occhioni o a più in basso...non andarci a letto subito, non darti una regola, ma guarda sempre quanto la persona sembra attirata dalla tua semplice compagnia, poi vedi tu.
> ...


ciao Dany!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:abbraccio:


----------



## maya (9 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Maya, di cosa parli con lui?


di tutto in grandi linee  ma di tutto..........


----------



## maya (9 Febbraio 2013)

salve a tutti questa discussione era stata aperta per una person che pensavo fosse diversa grazie a tutti dei consigli...ma questa persona è sparita nel nulla.... ma senza dirmi nemmeno il xkè............. 


come sempre nella mia vita c'è ancora il 44 enne e gli incontri si fanno sempre più ravvicinati... 
dopo massimo 10 gg ci si rivede,.. MA SIAMO SOLO AMICI (parole sue)
sono felice di star con lui.........e so che dopo la grande attesa.. in me crolla il mondo xkè lui nn promette nulla... e si fa la sua vita ...io ci provo a farmi la mia... ma nn sono brava cm lui...  sarà la differenza di età che lo avvantaggia....

sapete allora che dubbio mi è venuto???
MI SENTO ATTRATTA SOLO DA UOMINI GRANDI... OVVERO DAI 37 ANNI IN SU... MASSIMO 48 NN AVREI NESSUNO PROBLEMA 
ma questa cosa m spaventa... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: xkè i ragazzetti nn  li guardo nemmeno? sono convinta che la mia situazione un 30 enne nn saprebbe gestirla.. che ne pensate voi???


----------



## Eretteo (9 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> MI SENTO ATTRATTA SOLO DA UOMINI GRANDI... OVVERO DAI 37 ANNI IN SU... MASSIMO 48 NN AVREI NESSUNO PROBLEMA
> ma questa cosa m spaventa... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: xkè i ragazzetti nn  li guardo nemmeno? sono convinta che la mia situazione un 30 enne nn saprebbe gestirla.. *che ne pensate voi*???



Che farai bene a liberare la casella di posta,sai dopo 'sta dichiarazione la ridda di PM in arrivo?
Felice cèrnita.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> x una volta dani sei riuscito... a parlarmi senza attaccarmi.............
> hai ragione "*mentre posso dirti che un 44 enne single...non è altro che un vecchio 25 enne trombatore.*"
> 
> ma xkè allora io mi sono attaccata a lui?
> ...


Si chiama EVASIONE. La vita non è mai come ce la siamo prefigurata e a volte si discosta tanto dall'immaginario da deluderci, come se la vita avesse firmato un contratto con noi per realizzare (almeno in parte) le nostre fantasie. E allora, traditi dalla vita, cerchiamo quello che crediamo ci sia dovuto e ci prendiamo gli avanzi dei sogni degli altri.


----------



## devastata (9 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si chiama EVASIONE. La vita non è mai come ce la siamo prefigurata e a volte si discosta tanto dall'immaginario da deluderci, come se la vita avesse firmato un contratto con noi per realizzare (almeno in parte) le nostre fantasie. E allora, traditi dalla vita, cerchiamo quello che crediamo ci sia dovuto e ci prendiamo gli avanzi dei sogni degli altri.



Maya, ne parli come fossero pneumatici, meglio quello da neve o posso tenere i soliti?



Non è possibile che tu, appena separata e con due bambini, non riesca a lascar perdere tutti quelli che conosci, da quelo che ho capito tramite chat, e vivere normalmente.

Era scontato che sparisse pure l'ultimo, ed il 44enne si diverte, stop.

Se il destino è dalla tua parte troverai chi ti andrà bene e soprattutto cerca di migliorare tu, per un futuro lui.

Ogni volta che ti leggo penso a Giulia, ne ha sempre uno di scorta, disponibile in poche ore, mai innamorata davvero.

Fortunatamente non ha figli e non è sposata, se non cambia non lo farà mai, solo sogni per uno splendido abito bianco ed una grande festa.


----------



## Simy (9 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti questa discussione era stata aperta per una person che pensavo fosse diversa grazie a tutti dei consigli...ma questa persona è sparita nel nulla.... ma senza dirmi nemmeno il xkè.............
> 
> 
> come sempre nella mia vita c'è ancora il 44 enne e gli incontri si fanno sempre più ravvicinati...
> ...


Maya cerca di stare un po' da sola e di essere meno ingenua. 
sei attratta dagli uomini solo perchè un uomo di 44 anni sa perfettamente come fare a "raggirare" una ragazzina sola e bisognosa d'affetto.


----------



## maya (10 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Maya cerca di stare un po' da sola e di essere meno ingenua.
> sei attratta dagli uomini solo perchè un uomo di 44 anni sa perfettamente come fare a "raggirare" una ragazzina sola e bisognosa d'affetto.


stare da sola.. nn mi e possibile... nn c'è la faccio... e inutile che dico che ci provo... tanto poi nn ci riesco...


il 44 enne vieneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee domaniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 
nn è un fine settimana ma è un lunedì si prende un giorno di permesso x venire da me....  
e possibile che faccia 200km solo x divertirsi????


----------



## maya (10 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Maya, ne parli come fossero pneumatici, meglio quello da neve o posso tenere i soliti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


migliorare io?? in che senso???


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> stare da sola.. nn mi e possibile... nn c'è la faccio... e inutile che dico che ci provo... tanto poi nn ci riesco...
> 
> 
> il 44 enne vieneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee domaniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> ...


Non per divertirsi per stare bene. É un tantino diverso ma continua a non essere quello che pensi tu.
Ma vedo che dopo post e post ancora non ti é chiaro


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2013)

*R: Domanda ...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non per divertirsi per stare bene. É un tantino diverso ma continua a non essere quello che pensi tu.
> Ma vedo che dopo post e post ancora non ti é chiaro


Io non so più come scriverlo....mi arrendo


----------



## maya (10 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per divertirsi per stare bene. É un tantino diverso ma continua a non essere quello che pensi tu.
> Ma vedo che dopo post e post ancora non ti é chiaro


cosa vuoldire stare bene??? in tutti questi mesi...te che lo vedi dall'esterno cosa pensi che io sia per lui.......
che poi sono tutte idee nostre... 
se  si sta affezzionando nn sii sa....


----------



## maya (10 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Io non so più come scriverlo....mi arrendo


sn io che sono cotta di lui... ma questo si era capito :mrgreen::mrgreen:

x me per adesso lui è un punto d riferimento... sbaglierò...

ma nn potendo venire questo fine settimana che motivo aveva di venire di lunedi??? 
alla fine se nn gli importa nulla di me...
davvero un uomo si fa chilometri solo per svuotarsi i coglioni? scusate l'espressione


----------



## maya (10 Febbraio 2013)

lo so sono stata noiosa in questa discussione voi mi dite 1 e io rispondo 2....
ma mi faccio mille domande e nn riesco a capacitarmiiiii


----------



## Eretteo (10 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> stare da sola.. nn mi e possibile... nn c'è la faccio... e inutile che dico che ci provo... tanto poi nn ci riesco...
> .................................
> e possibile che faccia 200km solo x divertirsi????


Tu mi ricordi un infelice imbalsamatore egizio che s'immolava per un amore non corrisposto,e veniva riesumato con un potente incantesimo dopo 5000 anni scoprendo che la sua bella era ancora giovane e meravigliosa (e che continuava a schifarlo....).
Il suo fedele servitore continuava a ripetergli "Lascia perdere,lascia perdere..." e lui niente "Chissa' se mi pensa?Chissa' se mi ama?....".....al che il servitore gli diceva,rinunciando a sincerita',logica e fedelta' "Si padrone,ti ama alla follia",e la mummia rediviva partiva al galoppo esclamando "Lo sapevo!!!",ma era una balla....


----------



## maya (10 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu mi ricordi un infelice imbalsamatore egizio che s'immolava per un amore non corrisposto,e veniva riesumato con un potente incantesimo dopo 5000 anni scoprendo che la sua bella era ancora giovane e meravigliosa (e che continuava a schifarlo....).
> Il suo fedele servitore continuava a ripetergli "Lascia perdere,lascia perdere..." e lui niente "Chissa' se mi pensa?Chissa' se mi ama?....".....al che il servitore gli diceva,rinunciando a sincerita',logica e fedelta' "Si padrone,ti ama alla follia",e la mummia rediviva partiva al galoppo esclamando "Lo sapevo!!!",ma era una balla....



nn mi ama
mi pensa...forse si xkè mi chiama..

ma conclusione del discorso???


----------



## Eretteo (10 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn mi ama
> mi pensa...forse si xkè mi chiama..
> 
> ma conclusione del discorso???


Non posso che rimembrare il dissennato sproloquio che,non senza qualche apparente ragione,t'ho propinato brevemente 11 giorni e 22 pagine fa...


".....
Ma perche' torturarsi il teschio con dilemmi irrisolvibili?:sonar:
La gnocca e' fatta anche per scopazzare,dàgliela e buona notte.
Se deve durare durera',indipendentemente da quanto ha dovuto sospirarla.....  "


----------



## maya (10 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non posso che rimembrare il dissennato sproloquio che,non senza qualche apparente ragione,t'ho propinato brevemente 11 giorni e 22 pagine fa...
> 
> 
> ".....
> ...




sei matto ma molto simpatico...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> stare da sola.. nn mi e possibile... nn c'è la faccio... e inutile che dico che ci provo... tanto poi nn ci riesco...
> 
> 
> il 44 enne vieneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee domaniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> ...



piuttosto di Federica


----------



## maya (10 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> piuttosto di Federica


luna nn ho capito.......


----------



## Eretteo (10 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> sei matto ma molto simpatico...


Finalmente una persona di classe che non disdegna i miei allucinati sermoni.


----------



## devastata (10 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> sn io che sono cotta di lui... ma questo si era capito :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> x me per adesso lui è un punto d riferimento... sbaglierò...
> 
> ...



Secondo mio marito si. I primi mesi faceva 420 km due volte la settimana solo per scoparla.


----------



## devastata (10 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> piuttosto di Federica



Maya, 'la mano amica'.


----------



## maya (10 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Secondo mio marito si. I primi mesi faceva 420 km due volte la settimana solo per scoparla.



secondo me è solo da folli...
o la donna scopa bene... e in questo caso io... scoperei bene.....  xciò x questo viene???


----------



## maya (10 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Maya, 'la mano amica'.


veramente l'uomo si masturba ugualmente


----------



## Hellseven (10 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> *veramente l'uomo si masturba ugualmente*


ma questo ha un fine diverso: consolatorio/confermativo, se vogliamo. Le seghe migliori sono quelle che ci facciamo dopo gli amplessi più soddisfacenti, per scolpire nella memoria dell' intero processo eccitazione/orgasmo alcuni punti fermi e rivivere ad libitum quei momenti straordinari.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Secondo mio marito si. I primi mesi faceva 420 km due volte la settimana solo per scoparla.



Con quel che costa il carburante....

Il pericolo nelle strade...


Ma allora sai non era innamorato

era vittima di un sortilegio...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> secondo me è solo da folli...
> o la donna scopa bene... e in questo caso io... scoperei bene.....  xciò x questo viene???


Semplicemente perché sta bene con te. Scopa bene e probabilmente gli piaci. Ti é anche affezionato..
Fine. Insisto sul fatto che ti stai perdendo una bella cosa solo per la smania di fare progetti


----------



## Scarlett (10 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ieri era l'uomo con cui pensavi di costruire un futuro
> 
> ti ricordo che hai due figli
> 
> ...


Vero. Gli uomini si cullano nella loro eterna irresolutezza. E tutto questo una donna lo insidia. Quando un uomo ha una sensazione simile, quando si sente catturato entro margini di realtà, allora fugge.:up:


----------



## Scarlett (10 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Secondo mio marito si. I primi mesi faceva 420 km due volte la settimana solo per scoparla.




Ma dai magari non era solo sesso...mi pare molto strano...............no?


----------



## Scarlett (10 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> ma questo ha un fine diverso: consolatorio/confermativo, se vogliamo. Le seghe migliori sono quelle che ci facciamo dopo gli amplessi più soddisfacenti, per scolpire nella memoria dell' intero processo eccitazione/orgasmo alcuni punti fermi e rivivere ad libitum quei momenti straordinari.


no!!???
Sei serio?
Oddio ma è bellissimo arty:

Anche se ci sono i mezzo i pornini? non distolgono l'attenzione dalla memoria dell'intero processo?


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> stare da sola.. nn mi e possibile... nn c'è la faccio... e inutile che dico che ci provo... tanto poi nn ci riesco...
> 
> 
> il 44 enne vieneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee domaniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> ...


sì


----------



## Hellseven (11 Febbraio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> no!!???
> Sei serio?
> Oddio ma è bellissimo arty:
> 
> Anche se ci sono i mezzo i pornini? non distolgono l'attenzione dalla memoria dell'intero processo?


Ho parlato delle seghe migliori non delle seghe in genere. Le seghe svuotatesticoli di solito non le praticano coloro che hanno una attività sessuale frequente ma talvolta anche un bel volo di fantasia con l'ausilio di una immagine in movimento può essere un diversivo divertente. E voi signore? Non amate mai stare da sole con il vostro sesso?


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì



chiaro, deciso e conciso...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Ho parlato delle seghe migliori non delle seghe in genere. Le seghe svuotatesticoli di solito non le praticano coloro che hanno una attività sessuale frequente ma talvolta anche un bel volo di fantasia con l'ausilio di una immagine in movimento può essere un diversivo divertente. E voi signore? Non amate mai stare da sole con il vostro sesso?



Quoto e se posso approvo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Con quel che costa il carburante....
> 
> Il pericolo nelle strade...
> 
> ...


ho l'auto a metano... dove abita Maya??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ho l'auto a metano... dove abita Maya??? :mrgreen:


:sbatti:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:


sono troppo ecologista .... lo so. :mrgreen:

ma 520km con 24€ sono degni di nota :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sono troppo ecologista .... lo so. :mrgreen:
> 
> ma 520km con 24€ sono degni di nota :mrgreen:


felino economo...ti invidio...a me nn ne bastano 100 di gasolio..per fare la stessa strada..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> felino economo...ti invidio...a me nn ne bastano 100 di gasolio..per fare la stessa strada..


in verità è stata una scelta ecologista. Al momento non esiste nessuna tecnologià meno inquinante del metano considerando produzione e smaltimento.

Poi il lato economico è forse l'unica leva che muove questo mercato. Senza considerare però che l'auto è costata di più. 

Ehm... non paga nemmeno il bollo. In lombardia. 150 cavalli senza costi aggiuntivi.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> in verità è stata una scelta ecologista. Al momento non esiste nessuna tecnologià meno inquinante del metano considerando produzione e smaltimento.
> 
> Poi il lato economico è forse l'unica leva che muove questo mercato. Senza considerare però che l'auto è costata di più.
> 
> Ehm... non paga nemmeno il bollo. In lombardia. 150 cavalli senza costi aggiuntivi.



non vale...io ne ho 60in piu' e ne pago ben 500!!!uffa....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non vale...io ne ho 60in piu' e ne pago ben 500!!!uffa....


avresti anche lo sconto sul parcheggio, il 50%:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sono troppo ecologista .... lo so. :mrgreen:
> 
> ma 520km con 24€ sono degni di nota :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
non mi riferivo all'ecologia... :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avresti anche lo sconto sul parcheggio, il 50%:mrgreen:



pero'Sbri,io ne ho provata una a metano,non si muove sai..lenta da morire...pero'peggio e quella schifezza giapponese che va anche a batteria....ci sono stato sopra mi sembrava di essere handiccapato..l'amico proprietario dice che a motore termico fa i 140 a tavoletta...bel bagaglio!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> non mi riferivo all'ecologia... :rotfl:


hihihihi 



lothar57 ha detto:


> non vale...io ne ho 60in piu' e ne pago ben 500!!!uffa....


sono scelte.... rispetto alla vecchia utilitaria a gasolio ho calcolato un risparmio netto di circa 1500€ l'anno. E non è che giro in una scatoletta. E' una Touran.

E' fantastico andare al distributore e vedere gli altri ( proprietari di mezzi a Benzina e Gasolio ) guardardi straniti quando facendo un rabbocco ti vedono pagare 15€ di pieno. 
:rotfl:

unico neo. Non esistono i self service.



lothar57 ha detto:


> pero'Sbri,io ne ho provata una a metano,non si muove sai..lenta da morire...pero'peggio e quella schifezza giapponese che va anche a batteria....ci sono stato sopra mi sembrava di essere handiccapato..l'amico proprietario dice che a motore termico fa i 140 a tavoletta...bel bagaglio!!!


Dovresti provare la mia.... è un missile per essere una monovolume. Dichiarata 210km/h. Per ora ho fatto solo una puntatina sui 180km/h.
Certo per fare 520km ci vuole un po' di cautela alla guida. Ma nel forum dei metanisti è Cool consumare poco e fare tanti chilometri. Il record con la mia attuale auto è di 536km con un pieno. Mi sto allenando per batterlo. Per ora il mio record è 533km ... che nervoso quando è passata a benzina!!  sarebbero bastati ancora 4 km .....

Ho provato la Prius americana. 4000cc. Corre un casino anche quella anche se negli USA è meglio evitare 
:mrgreen:
Peccato che sia veramente poco ecologica.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> hihihihi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si mi pare la tua monti un 1300 turbo vero????.....e'la tendenza nuova..down size..la Focus addirittura monta un 900 3 cilindri,e anche Alfa Mito,quello della 500.
A proposito di ambiente...qualche gg fa parcheggio,sto per spegnere..per fortuna il motore perde tre colpi,tipico segno che inizia la ''malefica''rigenerazione del filtro antiparticolato....a cominciare a fare un fumo bianco che mi sono vergognato....non si vedevano le macchine dietro.Una puzza di plastica bruciata...e ovvio consumo stellare...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si mi pare la tua monti un 1300 turbo vero????.....e'la tendenza nuova..down size..la Focus addirittura monta un 900 3 cilindri,e anche Alfa Mito,quello della 500.
> A proposito di ambiente...qualche gg fa parcheggio,sto per spegnere..per fortuna il motore perde tre colpi,tipico segno che inizia la ''malefica''rigenerazione del filtro antiparticolato....a cominciare a fare un fumo bianco che mi sono vergognato....non si vedevano le macchine dietro.Una puzza di plastica bruciata...e ovvio consumo stellare...


1400 turbo

A benzina farebbe i 13/14km con un litro. A metano fa 21,5 km con 1 chilo. 97 centesimi al chilo :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ritoccate la centralina, aumenta i cavalli e migliora i consumi, questo in una guida normale e dove si ricerca il risparmio. Nella guida veloce chiaramente i consumi vengono aumentati. Il tutto vale per le macchine diesel, per quelle a super, il discorso varia tra marca e marca d'auto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ritoccate la centralina, aumenta i cavalli e migliora i consumi, questo in una guida normale e dove si ricerca il risparmio. Nella guida veloce chiaramente i consumi vengono aumentati. Il tutto vale per le macchine diesel, per quelle a super, il discorso varia tra marca e marca d'auto.



sei uno da....


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sei uno da....
> 
> View attachment 6537


Assolutamente no!

Sono uno da porche, ritoccata soltanto in quei posti dove aumentare i cavalli è soltanto il risultato equilibrato della tecnica miglioratrice della distribuzione aria-benzina.

Quella macchina che hai postato è soltanto un'inno a quelle persone che vogliono morire, sono sicuro che sai a cosa mi riferisco.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ritoccate la centralina, aumenta i cavalli e migliora i consumi, questo in una guida normale e dove si ricerca il risparmio. Nella guida veloce chiaramente i consumi vengono aumentati. Il tutto vale per le macchine diesel, per quelle a super, il discorso varia tra marca e marca d'auto.


sta buono..che quel somaro di mio figlio l'ha fatto fare a mia insaputa a Mi.....si e'fatto 400km apposta
sia io la sua non l'adopero mai..quando l'ho fatto non ci credevo..un Alfa solo 1600cm...in autostrada a 215...


----------



## maya (11 Febbraio 2013)

*ciao*

destino vuole che mi sa che nn viene manco oggi :-(


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sta buono..che quel somaro di mio figlio l'ha fatto fare a mia insaputa a Mi.....si e'fatto 400km apposta
> sia io la sua non l'adopero mai..quando l'ho fatto non ci credevo..un Alfa solo 1600cm...in autostrada a 215...



Bhe? guarda che la velocità di una 1600 turbo diesel si avvicina ai 215 km. E comunque non dar molta fede ai contachilometri. Forse ora sono più precisi, ma una volta erano del tutto taroccati. 

E poi ti ripeto, ritoccare la centralina in quei giusti parametri che servono ad aumentare i cavalli ma soprattutto ad una distribuzione migliore "miscela aria benzina, porta alla diminuzione dei consumi, a meno che non si schiacci il pedale per correre.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> destino vuole che mi sa che nn viene manco oggi :-(



:mrgreen: cioè non vi vedete ? ehm che venga oggi è n'altro paio di maniche.:carneval:


----------



## maya (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: cioè non vi vedete ? ehm che venga oggi è n'altro paio di maniche.:carneval:



xkè ridi??????
molto probabilmente no xkè x il mal tempo lui deve prendere la nave e non passano.... se c'è mare forte...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> xkè ridi??????
> molto probabilmente no xkè x il mal tempo lui deve prendere la nave e non passano.... se c'è mare forte...



Il tempo cambierà, prima o poi.


----------



## maya (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il tempo cambierà, prima o poi.



Non credo oggi le navi sono state soppresse...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> Non credo oggi le navi sono state soppresse...



e mi sa che anche io stasera dovrò dare il 2 di picche alla mia attuale donna. Capita. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e mi sa che anche io stasera dovrò dare il 2 di picche alla mia attuale donna. Capita. :mrgreen:


hanno portato il mare anche da voi?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> hanno portato il mare anche da voi?



in forma solida. SI.


----------



## maya (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e mi sa che anche io stasera dovrò dare il 2 di picche alla mia attuale donna. Capita. :mrgreen:


vi fa divertire la mia situazione ehhhh??:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> vi fa divertire la mia situazione ehhhh??:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


un po'. Ma davvero stasera mi salta l'uscita. Nevica di brutto ed ho persino il dubbio che riuscirò a tornare a casa.


----------



## maya (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> un po'. Ma davvero stasera mi salta l'uscita. Nevica di brutto ed ho persino il dubbio che riuscirò a tornare a casa.


io scrivevo nn per fare fare due risate... ma per avere pareri...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io scrivevo nn per fare fare due risate... ma per avere pareri...


chiedo perdono eviterò di ridere. :mrgreen:


----------



## maya (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> chiedo perdono eviterò di ridere. :mrgreen:


lascia perdere..... tanto nn ne saresti capace... cmq nn mi importa se ridete o no..... tanto ognuno di noi ha bordelli.................................... più o meno accentuati ma si hanno

poi se c'è gente superficiale e stupida che tanto a giro c'è ne tanta questo è un altro discorso :unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Febbraio 2013)

maya ha detto:


> lascia perdere..... *tanto nn ne saresti capace*... cmq nn mi importa se ridete o no..... tanto ognuno di noi ha bordelli.................................... più o meno accentuati ma si hanno
> 
> poi se c'è *gente superficiale e stupida *che tanto a giro c'è ne tanta questo è un altro discorso :unhappy:


Grazie dei complimenti  fanno sempre piacere. :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Grazie dei complimenti  fanno sempre piacere. :mrgreen:


:abbraccio:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il tempo cambierà, prima o poi.



Ulltimo ti invidio...ho dovuto spalare per entrare in casa..qui'non smette piu'..


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ulltimo ti invidio...ho dovuto spalare per entrare in casa..qui'non smette piu'..


Sabato ho visto assieme alla famiglia un misto di pioggia grandine ed acqua, eravamo felici di vederla.:mrgreen::rotfl:

Però porca paletta speravo che magari di notte potesse nevicare per vedere qualche spolverata bianca e soffice almeno nei marciapiedi o macchine. NULLA DI NULLA, però fa freddo.


----------

